# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  [Exploit] Hidden Achievement/FoS "Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn"

## Fadelol

This achievement/feat of strength is not meant to be obtainable ingame as the endless mode required was removed before the launch of Cataclysm. There is however a workaround/exploit that allows you to obtain it regardless of this.

*Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn*
Survive 15 waves on Endless Mode the Peacebloom vs. Ghouls quest in Hillsbrad Foothills.
I've searched for this but have not found it posted here before. A pre-requirement is that you have not completed the quest series before. If you have, then I am sorry. I do not think you can obtain it.


*Step 1*: Travel to Hillsbrad Foothills and complete the Basic Botany, Flower Power, Gouls Hate My Grains quests of the series. It is very important that you do not complete "Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb" quest. It is probably also possible to complete this on the "Lawn of the Dead" quest but I did it on the earlier one.


*Step 2*: Start the quest "Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb". As soon as you have started it disconnect. By pulling the cable. I disconnected by pulling the cable when confirming it but by accident(net went down for a second) when discovering it.


*Step 3*: Re-connect as soon as you can. The quest should now be failed but you should still be playing. The event will now be in endless mode. Continue playing it by any decent guide, f.ex: Peacebloom VS. Ghouls - The Strategy Guide to complete the achievement. After surviving 15 waves you will obtain the achievement. Congrats.

*edit* It seems to bug for some people when reaching 6/7 or 7/7 waves where the waves just stops spawning. If you are stuck at 6/7 or 7/7 for a couple of minutes without additional spawns then I suggest you try again.

*edit* Added video - does not show getting the ach as I already had it on the char I recorded on;



*edit* You can also get the "Bloom and Doom" FoS;




> *Bloom & Doom quick guide*
> 
> 1. Start quest "Someone setup the pumpkin bomb"
> 
> 2. When you see the game field Alt+f4 or have 2 wows open and login from the other.
> 
> 3. Pickup sunpower untill zombies starts to spawn. If they wont start to spawn after 30sec just leave vehicle and start again (this wont reset your progress).
> 
> 4. Don´t plant anything just wait and let them walk towards the FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 and they will get killed. You will get 1st wave complete from the 3 first ghouls and 2nd wave from the a bit bigger ghoul what looks like DK pet. If the bigger ghoul spawns on a line where FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 is consumed already just exit the vehicle, you wont always get 2 waves from one try because of the RNG. You can see how many waves you have done on the current try from the 0/7 meter above your hotbars.
> ...

----------


## Devanh

_Oh no_, I can't test this right now but this is very big. This is probably going to get fixed straight away, the fact you can get one more achievement than what should be possible means it will be abused by a lot of people, particularly achievement hunters like myself. +rep for this absolutely awesome find.

The fact this is a feat of strength makes it no less valuable - it's still an achievement. If anything, the fact it is FoS makes it *more* valuable.

Edit: I'd like to suggest moving this to elite before everyone has it.

----------


## Zomtorg

If you fail to survive, is there any way in which you can start all over again?

P.S. - Will try it anytime soon

----------


## Fadelol

> _Oh no_, I can't test this right now but this is very big. This is probably going to get fixed straight away, the fact you can get one more achievement than what should be possible means it will be abused by a lot of people, particularly achievement hunters like myself. +rep for this absolutely awesome find.


Just realised it is a Feat of Strength and not an achievement that gives points. Which, I assume, makes it less valuable for achievement hunters.




> If you fail to survive, is there any way in which you can start all over again?
> 
> P.S. - Will try it anytime soon


If you fail to survive you can just start that part of the quest chain over again.

----------


## SprayPlaster

This accidentally happened to me a few months ago when trying to get the pet on my main. I didn't realise my internet got cut off for a few seconds and the waves kept on coming non stop. I thought something was fishy as it took like 10-15 minutes and the final wave still hasn't arrived. Didn't get the achievement though as I just said "**** it" and went somewhere else.

----------


## Devanh

Has anyone tried this with Bloom and Doom - Achievement - World of Warcraft, another removed achievement from the same quest chain?

----------


## Fadelol

> Has anyone tried this with Bloom and Doom - Achievement - World of Warcraft, another removed achievement from the same quest chain?


Going to attempt this on a third character now. I assume you can as it is, sort of, trackable ingame.

----------


## Disphotic

The big question, would this be banable :P I mean someone could disconnect at that "exact" time, but still :P

----------


## Zomtorg

Btw, looking for somebody to volunteer to make the achievement for me because I might not have enough time now - PM ME (I'm at the quest before the actual exploit)

P.S. +Rep even though I haven't tested it yet  :Wink:

----------


## Intheway

Im at wave 7 and just completed it but nothing seems to happen. No zombies are spawning at all

----------


## Devanh

Trying this now and I realized that OP mixed up the quests "Lawn of the Dead" and "Someone set up the Pumpkin Bomb" in his post. Lawn of the dead is the later one that should not be completed, as I cannot get this to work on the other quest.

----------


## Synrithh

So I should complete "Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb" and try it on "Lawn of the Dead" then?

----------


## muzz1217

Just did it, worked like a charm. Took around 30 minutes.

----------


## Bene1991

Did it, needed about 20 mins.

GREAT finding. Will try the other FoS on other Chars after my raid.  :Smile:

----------


## Fadelol

> So I should complete "Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb" and try it on "Lawn of the Dead" then?


I completed this while disconnecting on "Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb", sorry if there was any confusion in my OP, Lawn of the Dead should NOT be completed.

----------


## Bene1991

> Has anyone tried this with Bloom and Doom - Achievement - World of Warcraft, another removed achievement from the same quest chain?



Don´t think this is available, because it was in Cata-Beta available, but never has been on live....whiler the other FoS was implemented on live server, but the possibility to make the daylie-quest was removed later.

----------


## Disphotic

> Don´t think this is available, because it was in Cata-Beta available, but never has been on live....whiler the other FoS was implemented on live server, but the possibility to make the daylie-quest was removed later.


It's in the database, so it doesn't matter if it never was on live.

----------


## Synrithh

I'm on Someone Setup The Pumpkin Bomb, it says Failed but the waves stopped coming after 7/7 :/

----------


## Fadelol

> I'm on Someone Setup The Pumpkin Bomb, it says Failed but the waves stopped coming after 7/7 :/


Did you start it, disconnect. Log back in and play though all of it - WITHOUT - taking the quest again after logging back on? I did this again on a 4th character just now to confirm it wasn't already hot fixed, not that I expected it, but it is most definitely working for me.

----------


## Synrithh

Yup, trying again atm. Pulled the cable this time

----------


## Devanh

Had the exact same problem as Synrithh. I'm going to try it on the other quest to see if it makes any difference. I used the DC macro though, so that may be what causes the problem.

----------


## Shryke

Completed: "Survive 15 waves without using Rocknuts" and it did indeed count towards the Bloom and Doom Achi, thanks for the easy FoS OP.

----------


## Fadelol

> Had the exact same problem as Synrithh. I'm going to try it on the other quest to see if it makes any difference. I used the DC macro though, so that may be what causes the problem.


I just assumed it would work by macro, only tried myself with pulling the cable. Removed the macro bit from my op :-).

----------


## Shryke

Accepting the Quest then Alt+F4'ing and then logging in to another window of WoW worked for me.

----------


## Synrithh

Still not working :/ Pulled the cable this time just when I accepted the quest, and it's failed in my quest log, waited for 10 min without any new zombies when the yellow meter is full.

----------


## thecoruptserver

Are you EU or US? Working fine for me.

----------


## Synrithh

I'm on EU side.

----------


## Fadelol

> Still not working :/ Pulled the cable this time just when I accepted the quest, and it's failed in my quest log, waited for 10 min without any new zombies when the yellow meter is full.


Wait for you to pan into the new view for the game, maybe even click one of the solar powers. I'll try and make a video and upload to youtube showing it. Also, EU for me.

----------


## Fadelol



----------


## Optical1985

Not working on the EU. 3rd time I try it, I get stuck at the 6/6

----------


## Razzaxius

> I just assumed it would work by macro, only tried myself with pulling the cable. Removed the macro bit from my op :-).


Can anyone post how to track these ingame?

----------


## Synrithh

Got it to work now on my 4th try! I did the ALT + F4 just right after accepting the quest! 

Awesome! +rep

----------


## Itzelsnitch

Cant even start the first quest Basic Botany now.. (have 0 quest completed in Hillsbrad) im Alliance EU and it does say both sides should be able to do this quest?

----------


## Razzaxius

Just got it aswell, lol ****ing awesome!

----------


## ene1980

It is working on EU just did it can post screenshot if u like to

----------


## Ellion

Amazing find, +3 rep!

----------


## ene1980

hmm =/ well I got the FoS but when i tried second time for the achie (15 waves without walls) i got 7/7 and no zombies=/

----------


## xPlacebox

Awesome +rep

----------


## Fadelol

> hmm =/ well I got the FoS but when i tried second time for the achie (15 waves without walls) i got 7/7 and no zombies=/


Seems to not spawn more sometimes. I've tried it perhaps 10 times now and I got that "bug" once.

----------


## ene1980

Fadelol any possibilities I can get you on skype^^ ? want to ask you some questons fast^^

----------


## Zomtorg

Confirmed. I got a few times stuck at 6/7, and nothing spawned, but I finally got it working )) Awesome exploit  :Smile: .

----------


## Emisary

Tested and worked in EU, make sure you play untill you receive the achivment..don't stop even if the bar says 7/7

+rep

----------


## ene1980

Well please let me know if you find a setup for http://www.wowhead.com/achievement=5365

----------


## ene1980

ive send you a pm fade please check it! :Big Grin:

----------


## ene1980

Sometimes no zombies spawns after 7/7:P but ye got it aswell^^

----------


## Itzelsnitch

Got it now!
But any updates on the one without walls?

----------


## Johnad

> Sometimes no zombies spawns after 7/7:P but ye got it aswell^^


I'm waiting for about 15 minutes. Continue to wait?

----------


## Zomtorg

Has anybody tried Bloom and Doom? Or does anybody know a way to track the achievement?

----------


## Fadelol

> I'm waiting for about 15 minutes. Continue to wait?


I suggest you try again if you've waited without mobs for more than just a couple of minutes.

----------


## Fadelol

> Has anybody tried Bloom and Doom? Or does anybody know a way to track the achievement?


/script AddTrackedAchievement(5365)

It doesn't add it to be tracked but the error box that pops up displays text from the achievement itself which leads me to believe its possible to get this one too.

*edit*

Also to remove the above tracking(requires a relogg);
/script RemoveTrackedAchievement(GetTrackedAchievements())

----------


## Cynosaur

I'm having the same issue as Johnad, should I restart? Been waiting on 7/7 without any more spawning for a while.

----------


## Fadelol

> I'm having the same issue as Johnad, should I restart? Been waiting on 7/7 without any more spawning for a while.


Yes, you should probably try again if you have been waiting on 7/7 without additional spawns for a while.

----------


## Zomtorg

> /script AddTrackedAchievement(5365)
> 
> It doesn't add it to be tracked but the error box that pops up displays text from the achievement itself which leads me to believe its possible to get this one too.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Also to remove the above tracking(requires a relogg);
> /script RemoveTrackedAchievement(GetTrackedAchievements())


Yeah, I tried that before I wrote the comment (did some epic google searches), but got the same error aswell ;s.

----------


## ene1980

You missunderstood me my badxD well i got it on first try second time i tired for another but were stuck on 7/7

----------


## LuckLuka

Damn, keep getting stuck on Wave 13... I don't know how to play this  :Frown: ... If anyone helps, I'll be willing to pay 5$ by PayPal. Just add me on skype: luckluka1 or PM me, but I prefer skype

And by stuck, I mean die.

----------


## Razzaxius

well the bloom and doom achiev requires you to survive the 15 waves 3 times while surviving using only certain plants. 
Ill give this a shot tommorow and see if it works too.

----------


## 1itay1

just got it, sometimes it doesn't announce waves.
it announced 6-7 waves for me (zombies still came though).

No need to actually pull cable out, you can just alt +f4 and log back in fast (the moment you accepted the quest) and it works flawlessly.

If you too lazy to read the guide for the event here is a quick one:

Make sure you place atleast 2 *Sunflowers* at start
then a *Rocknuts* where the first zombie spawn -> *Spitter*
make sure after that you have more then 3 *Sunflowers*

After that its pretty easy to continue just make sure you have *2 rows of Sunflowers* at the back.
then a *row of Freezya* and after that *3 rows of Spitters*, *row of Rocknuts* and *row of Vines*.

*If the vines get over crowded just put a Pumpkin bomb.*

*For the abberations always use pumpkin bombs for fast killing.*

----------


## braeog

Just done this and it worked perfect, wish i could +rep you OP this is a fantastic find. good job.


edit + rep

----------


## ene1980

-.- so close to 15 waves (Walls - Sunflowers and pumpkins only) achi were at like wave 14 or so! then it bugs and none spawns

----------


## thecoruptserver

Just helped Luck out. Hopefully the other feat can be obtained somehow. Looks like the requirements are glitchy though.

----------


## AbandonedUS

I just got this, thanks +rep
When I was attempting this, I had a wave of 8+ Abominations. Since they are unaffected by Strangler Vines, the criterion involving the use of Sunflowers and Strangler Vines only will be a bit difficult to meet.

----------


## Shryke

Just an update looks like the progress for Bloom and Doom does indeed count;

Proof:


Trying for others atm.

----------


## ene1980

Shryke could you post ya setup without rocknuts? really wants it

----------


## Cynosaur

Works, thanks for the post!

----------


## Snowee

4th try now, cant get it work. Zombies always stop spawning >.<

Edit: 5th try, bugged at wave 14/15

----------


## Shryke

Will post all setups in a few mins as currently working on the Sunflower/Vines @ 11/15 Waves right now takes ages for things to die.

----------


## ene1980

Now been at wave 14 with only walls sunflowers and pumpkins and always bugs at wave 14

----------


## 1itay1

Going to try and got to do the bloom and doom achievement.
the only thing i try to think is how will i track my waves?

----------


## ene1980

You dont need to track em.. just keep on untill u get achi

----------


## pac7

Would love setups for Bloom an Doom

----------


## ene1980

I did it 
with 2x 5 rows sunflowers 5x spitters 5x slow and then jsut wall and wines

----------


## Snowee

6th Try and bugged again. I dont know what im doing wrong.

I did the 3prequests, than accept the 4th quest and d/c. Relog as fast as possible and do the waves >.<

----------


## ene1980

Okay im doing it like this accept quest as soon as the UI shows alt+f4 hope that helps snowee

----------


## Fadelol

Added a video to OP.

----------


## nick-man

Awesome, worked flawless!

Thanks alot  :Smile: 

+rep

----------


## ene1980

Attachment 9453Attachment 9454Attachment 9455

How you avoid stuff like that -.-? happens like 12-14 around these waves.,

----------


## braeog

quick way to get back into game as fast as you can. Have a second wow window open with your details already typed in so when you alt+f4 your first one you just need to hit enter on your second to log back in asap.

----------


## thecoruptserver

No need to alt-f4 or pull the plug. just have two wow's open . type your info in on the second one and log in once you accept the quest

----------


## Snowee

> Okay im doing it like this accept quest as soon as the UI shows alt+f4 hope that helps snowee


Ty for the tip, but did not work. 7th try inc now >.>

----------


## 1itay1

Bloom and Doom, Using sunflower rocknuts and bombs:

Considering a 5x8 playing field this is what needs to be done (http://media.mmo-champion.com/images...mber/LNzzU.jpg)

Put sunflowers on A and B (1-5) you can use C aswell.
Start using the rocknuts to block at the start (H3 first 1)

What you need to do is this. keep 1 zombie alive (not from a big wave because if you leave it, other waves still spawn).

It takes for Zombie to kill a rocknut about 35-40 seconds which let you able to put 2 stones before renew his stone.

Rocknuts taunt the zombie so you can play with the zombie on H and G rows.

Lets say you used 3 rows of sun flowers, which leaving D E F G H lines empty.

Your target is to make G & H + D & E rows with rocknuts. leaving F for a pumpkin if something is screwed.

Sometimes the zombies bug and go through your rocknuts which is not good and may screw the achievement.

When a rock dies on the H row make sure if the mobs are all close together and then use Bomb where it died.
If more mobs still spawn renew it asap.
Sometimes rocks will die together on both ends (happens) make sure you put a rock on row F (so you can slow them up)

this is the hardest i think considering the bombs have 14 sec CD.

PS, this is very long to obtain considering the killing of zombies is slow, you need to be aware what is happening.


I used that method and reached Wave 10 but it just got over whelmed and got tierd of trying. (tried couple of methods)

----------


## Shryke

Last one now, Vines one is a huge mess around Wave 10 or so~

----------


## ene1980

Shryke... seriously how u avoid the situation im in!? they just stands and do nothing my vines cant even hit em

----------


## AbandonedUS

> Last one now, Vines one is a huge mess around Wave 10 or so~


 :Embarrassment:  How do you handle the Abominations?

----------


## ene1980

How do you handle "zombie wont go out of spawn at wave 12-14"????

----------


## Snowee

And another failure try >.>
One idea might be that my loadingscreen is too long. How much time do you need from alt+f4 to be back ingame?

Got it now. My loadingscreen time was 14seconds. Before 30sec and more.

----------


## an4rk1

> Last one now, Vines one is a huge mess around Wave 10 or so~



Could u please explain how u can track or see what parts u got completed of that achieve?

----------


## Marvelous

kept getting stuck at wave progress "6/7". 10 tries in total.
might just give this up

----------


## Shryke

I used this for the Vines one, using extra Sunflowers as fodder, although around Wave 10 or so there is a crap load of Zombies (not sure if its random spawning or not) and all my fail-safes were used still managed to recover though.

----------


## Shryke

> Could u please explain how u can track or see what parts u got completed of that achieve?


Just find the Achievement in game.
/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:5365:"..UnitGUID("p layer")..":0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Bloom and Doom]\124h\124r");


Also the wording on the Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs is strange and no credit is being given when I attempt it. :\

----------


## ChanneleverythingTv

ffs 25th try and zombies stop spawning x.x
tried everything you sure it dint get fixed?

----------


## ene1980

But shryke how ocme your zombies run as normally!? mine get stuck in the spawns absolutly not moving

----------


## CHRlST

Honestly +rep for that. Best exploit in a while!

----------


## gero321

I believe that Bloom of Doom achievement, when it first came out way way back when i first saw it on the PTR was to surivie 100 waves on Endless, that's probably why it's buggy and such since it says "Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs" incorrect wording, mostly a placeholder probably.

----------


## Skinnar

Given this many tries over the past few hours but I can't bare to do this again, keep getting suck at either 6/15, 7/15 and annoyingly 14/15. 

On the EU, maybe some were not meant to earn this

----------


## Marvelous

> Given this many tries over the past few hours but I can't bare to do this again, keep getting suck at either 6/15, 7/15 and annoyingly 14/15. 
> 
> On the EU, maybe some were not meant to earn this


Yeah same here.. just logged out i never actually got past the 6th wave in all my 10 tries

----------


## ChanneleverythingTv

rofl got it after 4 hours thanks alot <3 worth the wait

----------


## rage5

just did it 15minutes ago on EU server! thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## ParceQueFraiSe

Awesome !
worked for me after the 4th try
If it can help, Its stop spawn after I use the Pumpkin Bomb. Have do a try without and it works perfect
Thx you Op +2 rep (it all I can give)

----------


## pac7

But atm is it possible to survive 100 waves, maybe someone skilled cud try and pull this off?



> I believe that Bloom of Doom achievement, when it first came out way way back when i first saw it on the PTR was to surivie 100 waves on Endless, that's probably why it's buggy and such since it says "Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs" incorrect wording, mostly a placeholder probably.

----------


## Anonie

I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but why would you want to get the Feat of Str achieve? It is a pretty big ass sign to blizzard that you exploit and will watch your account closely. Plus it doesn't give you any achievement points, just a FoS which doesn't count towards it.

But even so, +rep.

----------


## gero321

Not an exploit, just a work around a bug that they mentioned that was in their system that makes the last quest/chain to opened up endless mode.

----------


## Anonie

> Not an exploit, just a work around a bug that they mentioned that was in their system that makes the last quest/chain to opened up endless mode.


Oh please, it is an exploit. If this isn't an exploit, then logging out and clicking accept guild request just as the log out timer hit 0 to keep all your guild rep when switching guilds isn't an exploit. This EXPLOIT used to work, no longer does.

----------


## gero321

> Oh please, it is an exploit. If this isn't an exploit, then logging out and clicking accept guild request just as the log out timer hit 0 to keep all your guild rep when switching guilds isn't an exploit. This EXPLOIT used to work, no longer does.


Peacebloom vs Ghouls - Infinite Mode? - Forums - World of Warcraft

They've never fixed it. So please, there's no need to be hostile, do your research next time.


Edit* Blizzard would not deem this an exploit in their eyes, is what I was saying to your previous comment, on here you can call it whatever.

----------


## rage5

how is "Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs" possible? :< always getting raped by those zombie fags :S

part of Bloom and Doom achievement..

----------


## h0rdz

"Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs" bugged atleast for me. it always says 0 of 15 in overachiever tooltip, while any other part shows it's current progress.

----------


## Pizzda

^same shit, im sure i did like 17~ waves of Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs and got no credits 0/15

----------


## Tocaso

This is still working as of now, I got it on an alt after 4 or 5 attempts. Also, just to clarify, using or refraining from using pumpkin bombs does not seem to effect the spawns.

----------


## Kligungi

yay got it after 5h  :Big Grin:

----------


## Calcifer

Got it on my second try, awesome find +Rep dude

----------


## Pizzda

offtop: teyka lox

----------


## Squido

Confirmed, still working. I alt+f4'd instead of dcing and that failed it for me and I was able to complete it.

----------


## Johnad

After the eighth time I finally got the achievement. Thanks for the find, Fadelol!

----------


## Lvl1

Just finished it after first attempt ... around 30 min to complete ... well done

----------


## Sklug

Just attempted and managed to get through about 10 rounds solidly and then all of a suddent zombies stopped spawning... zero zombies have spawned but I am still online and able to plant and collect sun..

Ninja hotfix? Or just a bug

----------


## kjetik93

u just need to retry sklug, happend to me to. just kinda bad rng if the zombies stop spawning;P

----------


## ene1980

It's easy but the zombies stuck with me at the wave 14 so i cant do it.. but basicly just amke 14 sunflowers at wave 2x last zombie u build whole the map up with walls before u kill the last zombe

----------


## lovestotwink

Thanks for the tip. I just used alt f4, got it first go, works great. plus REP

----------


## Nastya

If someone wanna do this achievement on my account, please PM me. We can discuss a price/reward.

----------


## veni1604

done after 10 times, thanks friend!

----------


## Macstangelol

Awesome thhread is awesome. Thanks TE!
+Rep!

----------


## Shryke

Just found out how to complete Bloom and Doom after 12 hours of trying, will post when the achievement pops.

----------


## rage5

Somebody finished Bloom and Doom yet?  :Smile: 

I couldnt manage to survive with only using sunflowers and vines
also couldnt manage to survive with only using sunflowers, rocknuts and pumpkin bombs!

Need Hints!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Razzaxius

I wonder how Blizzard is gonna respond to this. I mean can it really considered to be an exploit? Disconnects happen all the time.
I think they will just hotfix it or something.

----------


## ene1980

Well i wonder why only the zombies stops walking out of spawn with me around wave 12-14 everytime with me... so they stand still in spawn and at wave 15 none spawns-.-' only me or?

----------


## ene1980

double post

----------


## Shryke

Bloom and Doom:




Thanks to Fadelol for finding the original FoS and thanks to Devanh for the idea of aquiring Bloom and Doom.

To do it below:

Survive 15 waves using only Sunflowers and Strangler Vines
Something similar to this setup below using sunflowers as fodder although if you think you are going to lose any round it is fine to "Leave Veichle" as the progress saves.


Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs
On this one you plant *nothing* just let your fail safes kill the zombies and you will reach Wave 2 when this wave is reached simply leave veichle and then restart the quest and endless mode just like Fadelol's method for the original FoS until you have done this 8 times and this part is complete.

Survive 15 waves without using Rocknuts
This is the easiest and you should play it like you would the normal game although use Vines on the 1 but last plant pad and sunflowers on the last as fodder, I didn't use the leave vehicle tactic on this although it probably does work.

Fadelol feel free to add this to your main post.

----------


## Macstangelol

> Bloom and Doom:


Wtf?! Need a "How-To".  :Frown: 

Thanks Shryke!

----------


## rage5

> Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs
> On this one you plant *nothing* just let your fail safes kill the zombies and you will reach Wave 2 when this wave is reached simply leave veichle and then restart the quest and endless mode just like Fadelol's method for the original FoS until you have done this 8 times and this part is complete.


so you have to bug the quest first to save 1 of the 15 waves?

EDIT: I did the strangler + vines part with just doing nothing and resetting the quest ^^ update soon

----------


## pascher24

> Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs
> On this one you plant *nothing* just let your fail safes kill the zombies and you will reach Wave 2 when this wave is reached simply leave veichle and then restart the quest and endless mode just like Fadelol's method for the original FoS until you have done this 8 times and this part is complete.


I m starting with this part and it seems to give me credit for all 3 (6/15 now). probably you just need to do this part for that achv and it would make it extremly easy.
I will update this post if it works.

----------


## Nastya

Looking for someone who can do "Bloom and Doom" on my account.Can +Rep and pay $.

----------


## 1itay1

anyone know how to track bloom and doom?

----------


## Macstangelol

> Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs
> On this one you plant *nothing* just let your fail safes kill the zombies and you will reach Wave 2 when this wave is reached simply leave veichle and then restart the quest and endless mode just like Fadelol's method for the original FoS until you have done this 8 times and this part is complete.


Hm. I might misunderstand this part, but isn't this than the way to go, to get both Achievements in 1 Run?!

Btw. "/script AddTrackedAchievement(5365)" don*'t track the "Bloom and Doom" AV for me. Worked back then for me with "The Insane". Someone know what could be the problem?

----------


## pascher24

I can confirm my previous post. I just did it with this guide, but i just did 1 part of it:



> On this one you plant nothing just let your fail safes kill the zombies and you will reach Wave 2 when this wave is reached simply leave veichle and then restart the quest and endless mode just like Fadelol's method for the original FoS until you have done this 8 times and this part is complete.


It will give you Credit to all 3 parts, so you just need to do this 8 times.
Gz to your easy "Bloom and Doom" achv

----------


## ene1980

How can u plant nothing? if i plant nothing nothing simply spawns

----------


## 1itay1

ene1980 it spawns but like after 10 seconds you start.

----------


## Macstangelol

> I can confirm my previous post. I just did it with this guide, but i just did 1 part of it:
> 
> It will give you Credit to all 3 parts, so you just need to do this 8 times.
> Gz to your easy "Bloom and Doom" achv


So this really worked for you? Doing this since ~1H. Plant Nothing, let pass Wave 1, leave vehicle after Wave 2 spawning, restarting Quest, <= repeat. Nothing happened yet.  :Frown:

----------


## pascher24

Yep worked fine and went fast, did it like Shryke posted in his part "Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs" of the guide. Since you don't plant anything you get credit for all 3 parts.
Make sure that you are in the endless mode tho. (at 2 tries i didn't enter the endless mode and stayed in the normal one, although it failed; used the method with the 2 wow clients to enter endless mode)

----------


## Mothership

You know that you are in right mode when you see Brazies name plate.

----------


## 1itay1

i track it by writing down how much waves i've done, so far 11 i think

----------


## pascher24

Yeah i planted 1 sunflower to get them spawning, but from there on nothing (since it was boring i collected all the energy as well but i guess that shouldn't make a difference?).
Edit: Tracked it with:
/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:5365:"..UnitGUID("p layer")..":0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Bloom and Doom]\124h\124r");

----------


## Macstangelol

The First Wave spawns automatically after collecting 2-3 Energy Orbs.

----------


## vassiani

How can you all be sure this is legit and not bannable?

----------


## ene1980

Dunno what's wrong

1. /script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:5365:"..UnitGUID("p layer")..":0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Bloom and Doom]\124h\124r"); 
That one just gives me a error.

2, The zombies dosent spawn-.-' normally i need to build 1x flower before they spawn and most of the time s i dont get to wave 2... with the thingys that kills em

----------


## pascher24

> Dunno what's wrong
> 
> 1. /script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:5365:"..UnitGUID("p layer")..":0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Bloom and Doom]\124h\124r"); 
> That one just gives me a error.
> 
> 2, The zombies dosent spawn-.-' normally i need to build 1x flower before they spawn and most of the time s i dont get to wave 2... with the thingys that kills em


1. If i copy it from here it also gives me an error, i got it from the "link" option from wowhead (Bloom and Doom - Achievement - World of Warcraft), guess it has a sign that this forum doesn't support? (The addon Overachiever shows me my progress on my achievments when i click on the tooltip)
2. The Zombies spawned for me after I planted a sunflower and collected a few Energies.

----------


## ene1980

pascher and sometimes after i killed the 3 zombies new one spawns and it dosent say 2/7? btw add me on skype please :Wink:  easyer to write there snask2 :Smile:

----------


## ene1980

Yes thanks :Big Grin:  Bloom And Doom! :Big Grin:

----------


## 1itay1

ene mind helping me aswell? i have no idea what im doing?

edit* never mind just got it by trying 1 last time lol.

----------


## Mothership

*Bloom & Doom quick guide*

1. Start quest "Someone setup the pumpkin bomb"

2. When you see the game field Alt+f4 or have 2 wows open and login from the other.

3. Pickup sunpower untill zombies starts to spawn. If they wont start to spawn after 30sec just leave vehicle and start again (this wont reset your progress).

4. Don´t plant anything just wait and let them walk towards the FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 and they will get killed. You will get 1st wave complete from the 3 first ghouls and 2nd wave from the a bit bigger ghoul what looks like DK pet. If the bigger ghoul spawns on a line where FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 is consumed already just exit the vehicle, you wont always get 2 waves from one try because of the RNG. You can see how many waves you have done on the current try from the 0/7 meter above your hotbars.

5. Start quest again (no need to abandon the failed quest before) and repeat steps 1 2 3 4 and about 8-15 tries later you will get the achievement.

----------


## Razkaz

No zombies... stuck at 6/7
tried 2 times now

----------


## Sch4kal

> *Bloom & Doom quick guide*
> 
> 1. Start quest "Someone setup the pumpkin bomb"
> 
> 2. When you see the game field Alt+f4 or have 2 wows open and login from the other.
> 
> 3. Pickup sunpower untill zombies starts to spawn. If they wont start to spawn after 30sec just leave vehicle and start again (this wont reset your progress).
> 
> 4. Don´t plant anything just wait and let them walk towards the FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 and they will get killed. You will get 1st wave complete from the 3 first ghouls and 2nd wave from the a bit bigger ghoul what looks like DK pet. If the bigger ghoul spawns on a line where FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 is consumed already just exit the vehicle, you wont always get 2 waves from one try because of the RNG. You can see how many waves you have done on the current try from the 0/7 meter above your hotbars.
> ...



Totaly confirmed. I was doing this method too and i think its the fastest and best way to get the Bloom & Doom Achievement. 
Takes a bit time but works 100%.

----------


## Shryke

Oh yeah just realised you can get all 3 from just doing the leave vehicle method, to tired to even notice that. :{

----------


## rage5

> *Bloom & Doom quick guide*
> 
> 1. Start quest "Someone setup the pumpkin bomb"
> 
> 2. When you see the game field Alt+f4 or have 2 wows open and login from the other.
> 
> 3. Pickup sunpower untill zombies starts to spawn. If they wont start to spawn after 30sec just leave vehicle and start again (this wont reset your progress).
> 
> 4. Don´t plant anything just wait and let them walk towards the FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 and they will get killed. You will get 1st wave complete from the 3 first ghouls and 2nd wave from the a bit bigger ghoul what looks like DK pet. If the bigger ghoul spawns on a line where FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 is consumed already just exit the vehicle, you wont always get 2 waves from one try because of the RNG. You can see how many waves you have done on the current try from the 0/7 meter above your hotbars.
> ...


just did it this way, easy shit :P

----------


## nick-man

if a 2nd wave spawns on a spot without you're fertilize o tron you can put a sunflower infront of it to slow it down and let another spawned zombie walking towards your fertilize o tron

----------


## Razkaz

3 tries still don't work

----------


## nick-man

> 3 tries still don't work


Took me 17 tries before i had it  :Smile:

----------


## hootersam

Endless mode works great. It took me 8 tries to do that. You have to do this on last quest (lawn of the dead). Get quest, login from another window, and just play. Don't grab any suns, dont place anything before you logon. So +rep for OP.

How can i track those other 3 achievements to see how many waves i have to do more? I can'g get IDs of those achivs.

----------


## Marvelous

> Yeah i planted 1 sunflower to get them spawning, but from there on nothing (since it was boring i collected all the energy as well but i guess that shouldn't make a difference?).
> Edit: Tracked it with:
> /script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:5365:"..UnitGUID("p layer")..":0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Bloom and Doom]\124h\124r");


I used this to track my quest and it bugged out my quest tracker. My tracker is now greyed out and doesn't show anything. Any idea how to fix this ?

edit:
used this and it is working again now
/run RemoveTrackedAchievement(GetTrackedAchievements())

----------


## Smertnik

So there is no way to complete this achievements if i already completed quest?

----------


## Nastya

Been trying Bloom and Doom for hours now on the " [Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb] " quest.No credit whatsoever. Can anyone confirm they have gotten Bloom and Doom on this quest stage? Or only on the last one?

Edit:Nvm, just got it. :Big Grin:

----------


## MikeRussia

> So there is no way to complete this achievements if i already completed quest?


Indeed, you can level another toon.

----------


## Fadelol

> Been trying Bloom and Doom for hours now on the " [Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb] " quest.No credit whatsoever. Can anyone confirm they have gotten Bloom and Doom on this quest stage? Or only on the last one?


I've gotten it on that part on three characters. Should definitely work on that part. How many waves have you survived?

----------


## Razkaz

LF someone who can do this for me! (EU)
Can't get it to work 6 waves then it stops  :Smile:

----------


## AraiXplorer

A few tries and bam, 2 "not-so-impossible-to-obtain" FoS  :Smile: 

Awesome find, +rep

----------


## Exploitordie

this is a sick find

----------


## Skinnar

Managed to get [Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn] and [Bloom and Doom] just now, they both work perfectly.

For [Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn] I recommend not using many explosive pumpkins, you can use them, but don't use them to finish a wave, that tends to bug them, before when I tried doing this many times it bugged a lot, and I think it was because I used a lot of the pumpkins, but I just tried it now with only using 2 and it went perfectly.

And for [Bloom and Doom] just follow the instructions given, very simple, now I just hope Blizzard doesn't take our achievements away  :Smile:

----------


## Razkaz

Ehh... ok i just finished "Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb" can i still get the achiv? : /

----------


## Fadelol

> Ehh... ok i just finished "Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb" can i still get the achiv? : /


You can probably get it on the last quest the same way. If you haven't handed the quest in though, abbandon it.

----------


## Snowee

While i have now both FoS's on my twink, did anyone tried to do the FoS's with the Daily?

----------


## Fadelol

> While i have now both FoS's on my twink, did anyone tried to do the FoS's with the Daily?


The daily was removed long ago, wasn't it? MoP will bring account wide achievements afaik anyways :-).

----------


## Disphotic

I really want to do this lol, but I dont wanna risk a ban

----------


## Fadelol

> I really want to do this lol, but I dont wanna risk a ban


I am pretty sure this is not the kind of exploit that warrants a ban. Can't guarantee it though but I find it unlikely.

----------


## Poppe89

Worked 2nd try!! Thanks

----------


## riddelz

Took about 30 mins all up, now have both feats. Thank you.

----------


## pm234

both worked, faster than expected. pulling out cable didnt work, logging in from another wow process worked.
+rep from me

----------


## liffe

Thank you so mucth for this have both achives now :Big Grin:  took around 30-40min^^ :Smile: <3

----------


## Disphotic

Plants Vs Zombies endless mods - Forums - World of Warcraft

seems like someone posted on eu forums

----------


## solshine2510

Thanks for this find, I managed to get both feats within an hour with using two wow windows and reloging.
Before I read the tip to do Bloom and Doom in "3 in 1" way, I tried to do them one after one but stuck on the third for good so I had to switch alts.

I hope both feats will be acc. wide in MoP.

+Rep.

----------


## TheCompleteWeirdo

Tested and works, Thank you for posting this!

----------


## kurr

I did "Bloom and Doom" from the first try. Opened 8 wow.exe files, used Alt+F4 after accepting quest and quickly logged again.
"Don't want....." doesn't work for two tries already: zombies stop spawning after 14 waves. Will try again later and update.

----------


## Bene1991

Attachment 9470

Big thx for sharing. Just finished like this way:

1. Start Quest
2. get some solar seeds
3. login with my other WoW-client (Quest "failed")
4. get some solar seeds und waiting for 1. wave (3 small ghuls) *****, to get killed by my destruction-bot (dont know the name atm)
*
optional* wait for the 2nd wave (1 bigger ghul (= dk ghul)), if on a new line, just let the destruction bot destroy him, if on an old line (of wave 1 ) continue with point 5.

5. leave vehicle
6. get the quest again (=1) und continue with 2 - 5

***** at this point, you can tab to your other wow client and prepare your log-in password etc.



I needed 8 times to get my FoS!

----------


## morsei

I dont understand guys... I just did "Dont want no zombies on my lawn" and I didnt get credit for "Survive 15 waves without using Rocknuts" in Bloom and Doom, any ideas why?

----------


## Bene1991

talked with another player, seems that nobody besides you can see ingame the FoS... just viewable for other people in the amory

----------


## Sch4kal

Just did it on my other toon on the Pumpkin Quest, both Achievments.

Attachment 9472

----------


## TooPro.

> *Bloom & Doom quick guide*
> 
> 1. Start quest "Someone setup the pumpkin bomb"
> 
> 2. When you see the game field Alt+f4 or have 2 wows open and login from the other.
> 
> 3. Pickup sunpower untill zombies starts to spawn. If they wont start to spawn after 30sec just leave vehicle and start again (this wont reset your progress).
> 
> 4. Don´t plant anything just wait and let them walk towards the FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 and they will get killed. You will get 1st wave complete from the 3 first ghouls and 2nd wave from the a bit bigger ghoul what looks like DK pet. If the bigger ghoul spawns on a line where FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 is consumed already just exit the vehicle, you wont always get 2 waves from one try because of the RNG. You can see how many waves you have done on the current try from the 0/7 meter above your hotbars.
> ...


Firstly this exploit is great and I got the first one done, however I don't fully understand Doom and Bloom, the end of part 4 is what confuses me, So you get the first 2 waves completed, then do you leave the vehicle, start it and log into your other client, or do you log into the other client when the second wave is complete? Thanks to anyone who responds.

----------


## morsei

> Totaly confirmed. I was doing this method too and i think its the fastest and best way to get the Bloom & Doom Achievement. 
> Takes a bit time but works 100%.


sorry im an idiot, could u put this in words someone like me could understand? lol, i dont get ittttttt  :Frown:

----------


## Irreparabel

Blizz is going to take the FoS out anyway, no real reason to do this.

But a nice find!

----------


## Sch4kal

> sorry im an idiot, could u put this in words someone like me could understand? lol, i dont get ittttttt



Its easy mate, just do this:

1.Take the Quest with the Pumpkin Seeds or the following (works with both).
2. A few Seconds after the Quest started press Alt+F4 and open WoW up again, your now in the endless mode.
3. Take up the Light Orbs till the Zombies spawn.
4. Wait for your little green cars kill the Zombies, do NOT plant anything! Just wait!
5. On the bottom of your screen you got a bar with ( 0/7 ) or so on, every point you collect coints for the 15 you need.
(Its totaly random, some times you get 2/7 and sometimes just 1/7 - that depents on luck and may took a while if you only got 1/7 so you need do this 15 times.  :Smile: 
(( You just let the Cars kill the Zombies, if a Zombie walks trough that straight to the house you leave the Quest. ))
6. After you leave the Quest do Step 2-5 again and aigan and again till you get the Achievment.

7. Win!

----------


## TOM_RUS

You can track Bloom and Doom progress using


```
/dump GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(5365, 1) -- Survive 15 waves using only Sunflowers and Strangler Vines
/dump GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(5365, 2) -- Survive 15 waves without using Rocknuts
/dump GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(5365, 3) -- Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs
```

It will print progress in chat frame.

----------


## Disphotic

Anyone bored enough to do one of them on the PTR and see if its account bound?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Good find, I'll give this a shot when I next get on.

----------


## Nastya

Achievement is not visible to others in-game. It's only visible to your own characters. It does however display on Armory. But if you want to show it off in-game, forget it. None can see it.

----------


## morsei

> Its easy mate, just do this:
> 
> 1.Take the Quest with the Pumpkin Seeds or the following (works with both).
> 2. A few Seconds after the Quest started press Alt+F4 and open WoW up again, your now in the endless mode.
> 3. Take up the Light Orbs till the Zombies spawn.
> 4. Wait for your little green cars kill the Zombies, do NOT plant anything! Just wait!
> 5. On the bottom of your screen you got a bar with ( 0/7 ) or so on, every point you collect coints for the 15 you need.
> (Its totaly random, some times you get 2/7 and sometimes just 1/7 - that depents on luck and may took a while if you only got 1/7 so you need do this 15 times. 
> (( You just let the Cars kill the Zombies, if a Zombie walks trough that straight to the house you leave the Quest. ))
> ...


I love u, worked perfectly, THANKS!  :Big Grin:

----------


## azryiel

I was bored enough to test it out on MoP.

After i got both on Live i logged and then Copied over my Druid to the Beta once it was done, checked my FoS's no sign of the two new ones, But since i was at the quest giver with my Druid in MoP anyway, i did it again and the same method works on the Beta for 15 Waves only tested out Don't want No Zombies on my Lawn.
Attachment 9485

Once i got the Acheivement on Beta i then logged my Lock and Behold:
Attachment 9487

Since attachments are pending, Warlock got Achievement but it shows as Obtained but with 0/15 in the progress bar.

----------


## Nastya

Tip to everyone: Do never finish a wave with a Pumpkin Bomb. Doing so will bug the event and make the next wave stop spawning. Make SURE you let your spitters or tentacles finish the LAST* mob of each wave. I've lost hours due to this.

* LAST - It's fine to use Pumpkin Bombs during the fight, just do NOT use it to kill the LAST mob alive.

----------


## Nastya

> I was bored enough to test it out on MoP.
> 
> After i got both on Live i logged and then Copied over my Druid to the Beta once it was done, checked my FoS's no sign of the two new ones, But since i was at the quest giver with my Druid in MoP anyway, i did it again and the same method works on the Beta for 15 Waves only tested out Don't want No Zombies on my Lawn.
> Attachment 9485
> 
> Once i got the Acheivement on Beta i then logged my Lock and Behold:
> Attachment 9487


Can you just say if your other characters got credit too? Your screenshots are pending approval, we cannot view them.

----------


## Shikona

*For Bloom and Doom you can use Sunflowers to slow down the zombies and potentially get 3+ waves without having to leave the game*

3 waves was my best, though I guess you could get more with 5 lawnmowers, Sunflowers are the only plants you can place and still get the achievement in only 15 waves, so don't place anything else.

Just a quick tip that should help speed things up for people  :Smile:

----------


## ParceQueFraiSe

> Originally Posted by Mothership 
> Bloom & Doom quick guide
> 
> 1. Start quest "Someone setup the pumpkin bomb"
> 
> 2. When you see the game field Alt+f4 or have 2 wows open and login from the other.
> 
> 3. Pickup sunpower untill zombies starts to spawn. If they wont start to spawn after 30sec just leave vehicle and start again (this wont reset your progress).
> 
> ...


Thx for the exploit in the exploit, very useful, takes rep too





> Can you just say if your other characters got credit too? Your screenshots are pending approval, we cannot view them.


I confirm. after getting the achievement on live realm, I copy the character on beta. the achievement was don't save so I do the exploit again (on beta)
I connect my others chars I got the achieve on all

screen :



Now just hope blizzard don't remove the achievement

----------


## TehVoyager

Tried this: couldnt get past the 2nd quest. im bad at this minigame D:

----------


## FuryExploiting

Holy mother of god.. I sent some +rep your way.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice  :Big Grin:  Im too bad at this minigame to get the achievements, but nice find though! +rep

----------


## gippy

Tried 3 times, keep getting stuck on wave 6 or 7, everything just stop spawning

ill keep trying anyway

----------


## jimskill4

Amazing find <3

----------


## muzz1217

> Achievement is not visible to others in-game. It's only visible to your own characters. It does however display on Armory. But if you want to show it off in-game, forget it. None can see it.


My entire guild saw when I got it, so I wouldn't say that's true.

----------


## Bene1991

others can see if u get the fos, but if another person is standing besides u and checking INGAME ur fos ... they wont see both.

only if u have done them by yourself you can see them @ other players.

----------


## Intheway

Blood and Doom also works on the quest "Lawn of the Dead"

EDIT: You can get BOTH achievements on the last quest.

----------


## Nastya

> My entire guild saw when I got it, so I wouldn't say that's true.


Yes it broadcasts in chat channels, however, ask a random person to check your Feats in-game, they won't be able to see the Peacebloom VS. Ghouuls ones.

----------


## sventrax

Got Both achi, worked perfectly first try.

+rep 

amazing job dude.

----------


## [the Sills]

Got both of them, ty. +rep asap

----------


## kurr

I received "Don't want..." on my 4th attempt. I used alt+f4 when I saw the field and quickly logged back. First three attempts zombies stopped spawning after 14th wave.

----------


## gippy

Eventually got mine, just didnt use pumpkin bombs till after the 7th wave and it worked fine

----------


## Kachkeis

Thank you very much. Made both FoS on my twink. My main already finished the quests

----------


## VersaGER

thank you =D

----------


## g1teglover

can verify still working as of now. loving this, thanks for finding

----------


## yvalf

made both yesterday night , worked like a charm  :Smile:

----------


## Mrfo

If anyone uses WeakAuras and wants the some visual tracking of Bloom and Doom you can use the following aura:



```
dStOeaGEQs0UOOTbO5svQMniDBL4XG63uQVrLCEQyNkj7vXUrA)Q(jvPmmeY4ukDAHdtYGHgoL4GiuoLeYXOQohvjSqGKlHqLllA5s9qjONs0Yi0ZjLjQKAQamzqmDuxhrhfi1Zi4DarBuPklIcTzjA7kv(Osvnljnnk47iu1Njv)LQKgnvQXlH6Kuf3sP4Ai4EaHvsjDCGAusGh)bWixgjKrczamYsBkldVmNvIUgjKqZcuLdGSyEKeh8Tosysn2EbqwmpYsskmh20cS026DQPv0TE84XJWDWzhkj3bv3VEeUdo7qbWXs6xpcBVybAYje)6rWKkkhSJF9yNGbnPIYb74xpEe2TQxPws)6XsOkDn)6rLMwYEw7xpcMur5GDKChuD)6r4o4SdLN1(hbXXJ7NmXGDh5UCjPCHDWzhkp0s7ciiaKq9OFrG8wpE84XB94XJhH7GZousUdQUy9iChC2HcGJLuSEe2EXc0KtiI1JGjvuoyhX6XobdAsfLd2rSE8iSBvVsTKI1JLqv6AI1JknTK9SwSEemPIYb7i5oO6I1JWDWzhkpRfpcI9tMyWUJCxUKuUWo4SdLhAPDbeeasOEuSiqER36XJhpc3bNDOKChuDH6r4o4SdfahlPq9iS9IfOjNqeQhbtQOCWoc1JDcg0KkkhSJq94ry3QELAjfQhlHQ01eQhvAAj7zTq9iysfLd2rYDq1fQhH7GZouEwlCee7NmXGDh5UCjPCHDWzhkp0s7ciiaKq9OqrG8wpE84XB94XJhV1JhpEStMSPhH7GZousUdQU)rtZJgpU5OXJMMhbtQOCWosUdQU)rttJENA8OP5r4o4SdLK7GQlE008OXJBoA8OP5rWKkkhSJK7GQlE008OrVtnE008iChC2HsYDq1foAAE04XnhnE008iysfLd2rYDq1fU1KczKCh66zpagj7yjhPgRysTrM7skpYcTPqcoSPAJKul9kjn4buJKul9QcASlhqnssAUlP8ivKS9WJSt9WMcWXsosolMhjXhqy3ZEe2U1aHTaDbCRlXTeb0WuUXGWiPKla6qxpBTzL)idiJeuqTTxoQOqoU22EzKUZq3np7b0fbccEHbICjkyaiqrdt5gdahzXERSul5zVneemiau0frgCTfOOOlXPCJbHrc1wbzamY2gAoag5cjuogadp8WJ0XBLLAjpReicOPlcdpsTr2I(Bh5UzLVbIiA4za
```

Hopefully someone finds it useful so they can see as the achievement is updating. I attached a screenshot if how it looks.

Attachment 9507

----------


## misiasty

Plants vs Zombies Music Video - YouTube +1

----------


## MrHanky

Worked! Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## m1rage

Now fixed? I can not do the last point for the "Bloom and Doom"
Attachment 9509

upd: Its work, tnx.

----------


## Baltram

Sweet, thanks a lot for this!

----------


## Kaizuken

Fixed in EU :/

----------


## ParceQueFraiSe

> Fixed in EU :/


Not fixed, some guildmates got it today

----------


## RedPirate

Just got the achievement in US

----------


## gh7asr

You guys think this is bannable?

----------


## pm234

> You guys think this is bannable?


Everything is bannable, but im 100% sure nobody will get a ban for this.
Worst they would do is remove those achievements from the game ( which they didn't do yet as of the current MoP beta build )

----------


## Etherea

> Everything is bannable, but im 100% sure nobody will get a ban for this.


I think you just contradicted yourself!  :Stick Out Tongue:  But I agree it's 99.99% likely nobody gets banned, it's even on wowhead now.

----------


## Sazzer

Both FoS still work EU

----------


## Kaizuken

It still works i can do this for you add me in Skype: "Kaizuken"

Proof

----------


## Kaizuken

I have asked a GM and he tells me that is an exploit and all players will the FoS removed

Proof in German !

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

> I have asked a GM and he tells me that is an exploit and all players will the FoS removed
> 
> Proof in German !


Could we have an exact translation?

----------


## LordQuas

> Could we have an exact translation?


"Now to your Enquiry

the endless mode hasn't been implemented officially in the game. You only could start the endless mode by bugusing - this isn't allowed.

I'm sure the developer will remove these achievements with a upcoming patch - so the characters which earned the achievements get them deleted."

There are some grammatical mistakes in the original GM-message - so i'm not sure if it's real

Greetings Quas

----------


## Kaizuken

> "Now to your Enquiry
> 
> the endless mode hasn't been implemented officially in the game. You only could start the endless mode by bugusing - this isn't allowed.
> 
> I'm sure the developer will remove these achievements with a upcoming patch - so the characters which earned the achievements get them deleted."
> 
> There are some grammatical mistakes in the original GM-message - so i'm not sure if it's real
> 
> Greetings Quas


There aren't grammatical mistakes and you have translated it right.

----------


## pm234

> There aren't grammatical mistakes and you have translated it right.


There are too many. If this is true, please report that gm.

----------


## Kaizuken

Fadelol can you put this video to your thread ? 
This is the easiest method to get this AV

----------


## Kalyino

Thank you so much for this! After reading 90% of the thread posts I have realized I keep bugging out because I was using bombs to kill the last mob up! I am going to give it a crack tomorrow and hope to get my achiviment!

E: +rep too  :Smile:

----------


## Kaizuken

> Thank you so much for this! After reading 90% of the thread posts I have realized I keep bugging out because I was using bombs to kill the last mob up! I am going to give it a crack tomorrow and hope to get my achiviment!
> 
> E: +rep too


Do you mean me ?

----------


## kiwimethod

+Rep thank you for this I am an achievement whore. lol. I hate to admit it.

----------


## LynchyY

Haha i just done this on my main and it worked, them sunflowers as bets are bloody annoying though

----------


## Kaizuken

I wrote with a gm they will remove both FoS tomorrow.

----------


## Elektropop

Translation please (:

----------


## kidpeco

> Translation please (:


Summary:

- legal only with the daily quest "unkraut jäten" (german name), but this quest never reached the live realms.
- if you get the achievement by an illegal way (disconnecting) you will get the achievement removed
- you will get banned, cause its an exploit.

----------


## Malfurion

Translation of the important part:

The FoS aren't obtainable on a legal way, they were part of a daily quest that has never found a way on the live realms.
We've found out that there is a way to obtain those FoS and have passed those informations on to investigate this and to take action in accord with our guidelines.
I cannot tell you anything else about other peoples accounts, but we don't understand fun with exploits and as a rule they are sanctioned with hard account-punishments.

(Okay, this translation won't be perfect .. but I think you should see the point in this.)

----------


## Nyarly

> I wrote with a gm they will remove both FoS tomorrow.


Well thanks for ruining everyone's fun...

----------


## Kasapin

wtf is with all these losers reporting this to GMs? What a bunch of butthurt children!

----------


## pac7

Interesting to see people opening tickets for this, lawl.

----------


## ChanneleverythingTv

why even report this to a gm...seriouslly whats wrong with kids this days...

----------


## Disphotic

I wonder if deleting the character with these achievements will remove you from an eventual ban list

----------


## Winsane

> I wonder if deleting the character with these achievements will remove you from an eventual ban list


Do this:

Open up a ticket.

Write "I got this weird FoS when i was doing the Zombie vs Plants mini game, is this some hidden easter egg?" or something like that.

95% sure this will save you from ban. And if you do get banned, you can write another ticket and refer them to that ticket, and explain that you had no intention of exploiting ect ect.

----------


## silbot

> Do this:
> 
> Open up a ticket.
> 
> Write "I got this weird FoS when i was doing the Zombie vs Plants mini game, is this some hidden easter egg?" or something like that.
> 
> 95% sure this will save you from ban. And if you do get banned, you can write another ticket and refer them to that ticket, and explain that you had no intention of exploiting ect ect.


I'm going to go against my better judgement with this, but I think I'll go ahead and try it on an alt and write a ticket that makes it seem innocent.

----------


## juakinbcn

It works TY!

----------


## Elektropop

Still have both FoS on my character after maintenence today.

----------


## liffe

lol peps reporting to gms about this?XD kids these days:P:P:P

----------


## WoWservice

You guys think its worth trying this? I was going to but now I'm undecided since reading that people are reporting it. Maybe they really will ban others for this even though its just for fun. Think I'll wait until after aug 28th patch and see if its still working or not.

----------


## EpicRage

When I attempt the Bloom and Doom achievement - I can't leave vehicle. Even the "/script VehicleExit();" keeps giving LUA errors. Anyone know a fix?

----------


## Elektropop

Sounds like it might be patched. I'm omw there. Will edit when I can confirm something.
EDIT: I can still leave vehicle so that part is definitly not fixed. The achievment MIGHT be fixed, I have no way of trying sence my character already have both achievments.

----------


## Mothership

Copied my character with both achis to the MoP beta and they no longer had the FoS, this might be a bug since i´m missing few other FoS achievements also.

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

> Copied my character with both achis to the MoP beta and they no longer had the FoS, this might be a bug since i´m missing few other FoS achievements also.


To save time and space, all chars are copied without achievements,. 

That's why the fos are missing 


Gesendet von meinem R800i mit Tapatalk

----------


## Loucy1

Keep reading that people will be banned, is this a perm ban then? (take this from some1 who's never been banned)

----------


## EpicRage

Fixed the LUA error that denies the Leave Vehicle option by disabling all addons. Achieved "Bloom and Doom" achievement - IT'S NOT FIXED YET.

When attempting the "Don't want no zombies on my lawn", the zombies stopped spawning at around 12-13 waves... trying again soon

Edit : Using this exact tactic "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS9tGVv007A", bugs out as soon as the 13th wave should spawn. Tried waiting 10minutes - nothing happens :| Kinda lame
Edit2 : Bugged out on the 6th to 7th transition on my 3rd try, like many other people.
Edit3 : Didn't use any Strangler Vines or *Pumpkin Bombs*, bugged out on the 7th transition again
Edit4 : So after 3hours 30minutes of doing the same thing over and over, not using any Pumpkin bombs, half the time it bugs out on the 7th - the other half on the 13th... Yawn:S
Edit5 : Finally achieved "Don't want no zombies on my lawn" as well, after many many hours of attempting. Used the same tactic over and over, no idea why it bugs out sometimes :/ Annoying.

----------


## cookie59

sadly can't do it.....

----------


## Disphotic

> Keep reading that people will be banned, is this a perm ban then? (take this from some1 who's never been banned)


With the thought of how many people have done this, and that there is even a guide on WoWhead, I don't believe there will be any bans at all. I believe they will just simply removed the FoS silently

----------


## MikeRussia

> If you fail to survive, is there any way in which you can start all over again?


Abandon the quest and start from the very beginning.

----------


## Loucy1

> With the thought of how many people have done this, and that there is even a guide on WoWhead, I don't believe there will be any bans at all. I believe they will just simply removed the FoS silently


I see, but let's say that they will ban for this, is it going to be perm bans or just 72 hour bans?

----------


## Lvl1

Stop asking about the bans. No one here knows because no one here works in that dept. of Blizzard (and if they did, they wouldn't discuss the length/type of ban). If someone gets banned, I'm sure they would post it here, but as of now, there have not been bans for this.

If you're worried about it, then why the hell are you on a site like Ownedcore in the first place?

----------


## Lexkiev

confirmed both achievements is obtainable by OP method. thanks
Attachment 9692

----------


## Penunce

Luckily if you use a toaster computer (like myself) by the time you log back in after d/c, you will have already died.

----------


## bogbog12

sounds good . i will try it

----------


## katuro

> *Bloom & Doom quick guide*
> 
> 1. Start quest "Someone setup the pumpkin bomb"
> 
> 2. When you see the game field Alt+f4 or have 2 wows open and login from the other.
> 
> 3. Pickup sunpower untill zombies starts to spawn. If they wont start to spawn after 30sec just leave vehicle and start again (this wont reset your progress).
> 
> 4. Don´t plant anything just wait and let them walk towards the FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 and they will get killed. You will get 1st wave complete from the 3 first ghouls and 2nd wave from the a bit bigger ghoul what looks like DK pet. If the bigger ghoul spawns on a line where FERTILIZE-O-TRON 2000 is consumed already just exit the vehicle, you wont always get 2 waves from one try because of the RNG. You can see how many waves you have done on the current try from the 0/7 meter above your hotbars.
> ...



so basically after every fail of not using anything it stacks towards the 15?

----------


## Shryke

> so basically after every fail of not using anything it stacks towards the 15?


It does indeed. :]

----------


## pingfr

So far it seems the FoS survived the transition from 4.X.X to 5.X.X as the US realms have been up for an hour or so as shown on some armory profiles here and there.

Also, last time I logged on the PTR 5.0.4 (a week ago), the removed daily quest "Tending the Garden" was reimplemented back in: Tending the Garden - Quest - World of Warcraft

However due to massive UI changes I was not able to reproduce any exploits; Grabbing the daily then alt+f4 fast relogging doesn't seem to mark the quest as failed, you still have the quest/event active and you can't interact with Brazie the quest giver, so it's impossible at this point to enter a fake endless mode.

Can anyone find a newer way to enter said endless mode?

A lot of us couldn't exploit the glitch to get the FoS on our mains simply because we did complete the whole quest chain and were unable to interact with the NPC anymore... now that the daily is back... there could be a chance to get this done... that is, if we find a newer way to glitch it because these idiots have changed the way vehicles and quests are handled...

----------


## WoWservice

Think it might be fixed. Trying some of the other methods listed here. So far, the alt f4 way doesn't seem to work.


EDIT: 

I'm on US servers. Alt f4 method still not working. The accept and fail quest method still seems to work though. It is described earlier in this post in a youtube video but I'll explain it briefly again. 

You can actually use any of the quests that are offered by Brazie. I did this with Basic Botany. After accepting the quest, exit your vehicle right away. The quest will then become marked as failed in your quest log. This is fine. Now comes the trickier part, you must click on the quest in your quest log and select abandon it. Don't actually abandon it though. Just have the yes or no dialog box stay up on your screen. Then talk to Brazie again and get ready to use this quest accept macro:

/script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
/script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)
/script CompleteQuest()
/script SelectGossipOption(1)
/script AcceptQuest()


The idea is to press the button assigned to the macro at the exact same time that you are also selecting yes in your dialog box to abandon the quest. If timed correctly, this allows access to endless mode once again. If you fail with the timing, you'll know because no zombies will come and you also won't see all 6 abilities on your vehicle bar. Either way, no big deal. Just accept the quest again, exit your vehicle to fail it, and you can repeat the attempts as much as you want. I actually liked this method much more than using alt f4. Was less annoying.

However, my advice to anyone still trying for these achievements is to get them as soon as possible. Because its obvious that blizz is trying to make it harder to access endless mode now. They probably just didn't realize this loophole yet. I predict that in another few weeks, even this method will be patched. 


Good luck

----------


## Ronin4ever

EU server up, i do have achievements both on my main, after earlier completing it on my alternate character, so it did work.

----------


## Merkur

fix it? i test don`t work

----------


## ot4ku1992

still working with the method WoWservice explained on this page.

----------


## Kachkeis

Attachment 9800
Worked fine for me with the method wowservice explained

----------


## Kaizuken

Still working with this method !

----------


## Schattengest

I managed to start infinite mode, but the zombies stoped to come at end of the wave six :\

----------


## Infernous

I couldn't get the Bloom and Doom steps to work due to the disconnect bugging the zombie spawns.

Instead, mixing Kaizuken's stratergy into Mothership's steps gets around this issue:

* Start quest "Someone setup the pumpkin bomb"
* Exit vehicle and click abandon quest within your quest log, do not press yes to confirm yet
* Talk to the goblin again
* Execute Kaizuken's macro within the same second as clicking "yes" to abondon the quest:
/script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
/script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)
/script CompleteQuest()
/script SelectGossipOption(1)
/script AcceptQuest()

Thanks guys, for sharing this brilliant little gem.

----------


## pingfr

Just got the Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn using that method.

However it doesn't seem to work for the Bloom and Doom FoS...

Using these three macros:

/dump GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(5365, 1)
/dump GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(5365, 2)
/dump GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(5365, 3)

I can see the achievement progressing to 14/15 but it refuses to go 15/15 and grant the FoS... any ideas?

----------


## WoWservice

It should work with Bloom and Doom as well. Worked for me at least, got both last night.

----------


## Merkur

How doing Bloom and Doom?

----------


## Crosis

I completed both tonight using the Macro above.

Both work without issue.

----------


## tapczan100

> I couldn't get the Bloom and Doom steps to work due to the disconnect bugging the zombie spawns.
> 
> Instead, mixing Kaizuken's stratergy into Mothership's steps gets around this issue:
> 
> * Start quest "Someone setup the pumpkin bomb"
> * Exit vehicle and click abandon quest within your quest log, do not press yes to confirm yet
> * Talk to the goblin again
> * Execute Kaizuken's macro within the same second as clicking "yes" to abondon the quest:
> /script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
> ...


Managed to get both achievements with this method but not on "Someone setup the pumpin bomb" but on the daily quest (the one after the whole chain quest)

----------


## Shryke

```
/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:5365:"..UnitGUID("player")..":0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Bloom and Doom]\124h\124r");
```

Works to track the Bloom and Doom achievement, well it did pre-patch so it should now.

----------


## mescalinez

guys is this bannable ?

----------


## Kaizuken

> guys is this bannable ?


I have good news for you.
Since 5.0.3 its legal now you can obtain both FoS.

----------


## mescalinez

heh nice.. still failing on doom and gloom though. 
first achievement done.

----------


## mescalinez

Just did both ! thanks a lot everyone for the info !!! <3

----------


## dragons_nl

I'm definitely doing something wrong here, Ive been using the accept the quest and Alt+F4 method loggin back quest failed as it should but after that nothing spawns anymore..not even after 20 attempts. Im playing on EU servers and for some reason the 

/script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
/script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)
/script CompleteQuest()
/script SelectGossipOption(1)
/script AcceptQuest()

Isnt working either I see it in say but thats about it really. Can somebody please help me out on this one ???

----------


## [email protected]

cannot get through 6/7 waves with none of the quests.

----------


## cryptnic

Currently attempting the FoS now using the macro above. I'll report back here if i can make it work.

----------


## cryptnic

ok, i take it i'm at the last wave or something because they have stopped spawning. Guess i borked it. 

Tried on the Pumpkin quest, used the method showen in the video -- Still no FoS.

I will try again tomorrow.

----------


## pookthetook

I just did it on the daily quest, so this still works.
No idea about the bloom and doom one though.

----------


## Bilderberg

5.0.4 CONFIRMED just got it using macro quest accept method but instead of doing off the pumpkin quest (which I attempted 4 times) i recieved the achievement from the daily... you'll know when you have done it correctly when the "map" with the dashes leading to the "X" lights up to a brighter yellow. thanks this was fun!

also i let the first 3 zombies that spawn just get run over by the lawnmower... i would try that if you're having it bug and stop spawning new zombies.

----------


## hoby

does the achievment pop while its in phased mode? as get to about 12 waves and they stop coming

----------


## Konkeestadoor

Confirmed still working US server.

----------


## hoby

just got the achie eu so stii working here.

----------


## cryptnic

Just got the FoS now, so still working currently.

Not foing to try for the Doom and Gloom however.

----------


## roberto1986

oke just so i just did Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn with the quest script + abandom method. I can confirm its working... But for Bloom and Doom the alt+f4 isnt working for sure, when i reconnect no adds will spawn..so i was thinking of something else... The achi says: 
*Accomplish the following on the Peacebloom vs. Ghouls quest in Hillsbrad Foothills. :
1)Survive 15 waves using only Sunflowers and Strangler Vines
2)Survive 15 waves without using Rocknuts
3)Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs
So...if i can get the endles thingy with quest script and if i will ONLY use Sunflowers and spam Strangler Vines i should basically get 1st 2 requirements if im not wrong...But i dont understand what do i have to do for the 3rd req.... complete the daily quest with sunf rockn and pumpk only? this is actually my question..pls help me if u have tried this...will try it also when ill get home..hope its gonna work

----------


## Blast57

Confirmed Eu Server 5.0.4

----------


## WoWservice

Bloom and Doom works the same way it always has. You just aren't using alt f4 or disconnecting for it. Accept the quest, abandon it, then accept it again and abandon it at the same time until you manage to enter endless mode. Then build nothing and just wait for 1 or 2 waves to die to the lawnmowers. Then exit your vehicle and accept the quest again as you normally would. Then abandon the quest and accept it at the same time until you enter endless mode again. Wait for 1-2 waves to die to the lawnmowers. Rinse and repeat. 

You get the idea. Your progress isn't being lost from accepting and abandoning the quest so much. The wave kills you acquire from lawnmowers in endless mode are still building up overtime until you reach the full 15 waves that you need. There is just no disconnecting involved anymore or crashing the game. That's all I did anyways, had no problems with it. I'm not the best at explanations but hopefully that helps people that are having some confusion.

However, if you are trying for the other achievement: don't want no zombies, it does bug out alot at 6/7 waves. Not sure what I can offer for advice there. I know my strategy was to build nothing on the last row. It just seemed like anytime you filled up the entire board, it increased the chances that nothing new would appear. So just build nothing on the final row or the final 2 rows if you think you can handle that (difficulty level will go up). Its hard to resist building things but it may help. The downside was that I failed a few times too. Aboms got through easier.

----------


## LoLosA

Can't get Bloom and Doom to work. I got the other achievement with the DC to enter endless mode and also the quest macro. 

I've been trying for 50 minutes now to do it like WoWservice wrote without the DC.. I don't think it works. Might try with the DC method in another hour if it doesn't work

----------


## alemaomh

tried many times and can't acess endless mode, maybe hotfixed?

----------


## drm420

> tried many times and can't acess endless mode, maybe hotfixed?


the daily is back in the game has anyone tried getting it legit
???

----------


## LoLosA

Bitch if I wanted shit legit i wouldn't be here

----------


## drm420

> Bitch if I wanted shit legit i wouldn't be here


then you can probably suck a dick  :Big Grin:  cause your 2 weeks late to this party

----------


## Frankenstain

Done [Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn] 10 min ago, 12:35 PM (2/09/2012) EU. 

Im trying Blooms and Dooms but i can't get it to work...sometimes zombies dont even spawn. and i think i did over 15 weaves - no achi poped yet.

----------


## Frankenstain

Alright, did Bloom and Doom at 1:50 PM (2/09/2012) EU, took me a while.

So... Its NOT hotfixed yet.

----------


## Rantsi

you just could edit your old post instead of Reposting you know?...
anyways did you use OP method or the method mentioned above?

----------


## Frankenstain

whats the big deal?. Nobody will die... Anyway:

I accepted the quest. left vehicle. pressed L for the questlog book, clicked ABANDON (Didn't press YES) than i talked again to the quest giver, used the macro for accepting the quest and i clicked YES I DO WANT TO ABANDON THE QUEST almost at the same time (It may fail sometimes so you just have to try again). It will enable Endless mode, for the 15 waves i just played normally killing all waves. and for Bloom and Doom, i used the same method only i didnt use any ability, just waited for zombies to come. leave vehicle before they enter in the house. repeat. 

/script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
/script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)
/script CompleteQuest()
/script SelectGossipOption(1)
/script AcceptQuest()

----------


## shad8w

Tip for those having problems:

Don't build on the front row
They seem to get bugged by it and stop spawning, it seems to be OK to spawning pumpkins there.

----------


## Frankenstain

Exactly, i figured that out too. they stop spawning.

----------


## DreadyDK

> whats the big deal?. Nobody will die... Anyway:
> 
> I accepted the quest. left vehicle. pressed L for the questlog book, clicked ABANDON (Didn't press YES) than i talked again to the quest giver, used the macro for accepting the quest and i clicked YES I DO WANT TO ABANDON THE QUEST almost at the same time (It may fail sometimes so you just have to try again). It will enable Endless mode, for the 15 waves i just played normally killing all waves. and for Bloom and Doom, i used the same method only i didnt use any ability, just waited for zombies to come. leave vehicle before they enter in the house. repeat. 
> 
> /script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
> /script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)
> /script CompleteQuest()
> /script SelectGossipOption(1)
> /script AcceptQuest()


Worked like a Charm..... Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Frankenstain

you are welcome ^_^

----------


## coke92

can't get this to work i accept the quest dc asap logback in quest says failed can summon plants and shizzle but not a single zombie spawns tried every method here

----------


## Frankenstain

> can't get this to work i accept the quest dc asap logback in quest says failed can summon plants and shizzle but not a single zombie spawns tried every method here


Don't DC, do as i said. take the quest leave the vehicle... Press L, click ABANDON quest and D O N T click YES. speak with the goblin that gives you the quest, CLICK the macro that i posted before. and click "Yes" (Yes i want to abandon the quest) - almost simultaneously with the macro (try pressing the macro first and 0.1 after click YES with your mouse), it will start Endless mode (You can verify it pressing L, if you don't have the quest and you are doing the event, it means you done it right. Be patient with the spawns, you must take the solarpower/energy. 

If you do the DC method it won't work. I tried it myself.


EDIT: follow

Video.

----------


## coke92

awesome macro worked <3 got the achi

----------


## Lomnialoran

Done the achivement "Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn" by following Frankenstain's instructions, was easily done.

Still can't get the other achivement though, been trying multiple things  :Frown:

----------


## coke92

got bloom and doom aswell using the quest macro

----------


## Lomnialoran

coke92 please PM me or post in the thread how you did, i can't get this to work ^^

----------


## coke92

> coke92 please PM me or post in the thread how you did, i can't get this to work ^^


did it same way you do the other achi

accept quest when you got the field showing up you leave vehicle then press ''L'' click abandon quest but don't press yes then talk to quest giver press the quest macro and click yes on the abandon quest at the same time then the field should pop up without having a quest 
then let the zombies run to your base dont spawn any plants you can get a max of 2 waves per try
then just repeat around 8 times

----------


## Foxy1990

Instant working Method for Endless Mode:

1. Accep Quest : Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb
2. Leave Vehincle
3. Abandon the Quest But Let the Dialog with "Yes" and "No" open.
4. Talk to Brazie and Click the Following Macro 



```
/click QuestFrameAcceptButton
/click StaticPopup1Button1
```

Works every Time for me  :Smile: 

You can do both Achievments with this Method  :Smile:

----------


## mortelus

Hi, i need help for 
Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs

Screen or vidéo thanks

----------


## Frankenstain

*Bloom and Doom*
- 1st step:
 Accept quest, leave vehicle (so the quest gets "failed" and so you can abandon it later on), press L click "Abandon" but dont click Yes yet (don't confirm that you want to abandon the quest). Speak with the quest giver. Click the macro, and click "Yes" (Confirm that you want to abandon the quest) with your mouse obviously. It can fail several times if you don't do it correctly. So just keep trying untill you get it right. To confirm that you entered in ENDLESS MODE. You must be in the field without having the quest.

-2nd step:
Don't do anything, just take the sunflower energy balls. Let the zombies come. Normally if you are unlucky as i am, you will just be able to do 1 wave at the time, because if they spam more than once in the same line, you won't have the "fertilize" thingy that kills them, and they will get in the house and you will have to do everything from the start. so dont risk it. (repeat this 15 times if you get 1 wave per try)>

Even if you do 1 wave, leave vehicle, repeat step 1 and 2, they will stack up and you will get the achievement without having to do NOTHING, just be patient and click solar energy balls (cant get the name of these  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Shryke

> *Bloom and Doom*
> - 1st step:
>  Accept quest, leave vehicle (so the quest gets "failed" and so you can abandon it later on), press L click "Abandon" but dont click Yes yet (don't confirm that you want to abandon the quest). Speak with the quest giver. Click the macro, and click "Yes" (Confirm that you want to abandon the quest) with your mouse obviously. It can fail several times if you don't do it correctly. So just keep trying untill you get it right. To confirm that you entered in ENDLESS MODE. You must be in the field without having the quest.
> 
> -2nd step:
> Don't do anything, just take the sunflower energy balls. Let the zombies come. Normally if you are unlucky as i am, you will just be able to do 1 wave at the time, because if they spam more than once in the same line, you won't have the "fertilize" thingy that kills them, and they will get in the house and you will have to do everything from the start. so dont risk it. (repeat this 15 times if you get 1 wave per try)>


You can do 2 waves at a time no problem effectively almost halving the amount of times you have to repeat this and sometimes you can make 3 waves by placing down some Sunflowers; as the final spawned zombie or ghoul of the wave is the zombie which will advance you to the next wave when killed, so as long as you have the Fertiliser still alive in that lane you can get to the 3rd wave.

----------


## drm420

> Hi, i need help for 
> Only using Sunflowers, Rocknuts and Pumpkin Bombs
> 
> Screen or vidéo thanks


you just fail all the waves and let the lawn mowers do the work for you . You will get 1 to 2 waves out of 15 each time you do it so just repeat the method to get no more zombies but just afk for 2 waves each time /repeat 15 times this is covered in the op's first post if you bothered to read the updates section unless it has changed in the past 2 weeks have not really kept up

----------


## Frankenstain

> You can do 2 waves at a time no problem effectively almost halving the amount of times you have to repeat this and sometimes you can make 3 waves by placing down some Sunflowers; as the final spawned zombie or ghoul of the wave is the zombie which will advance you to the next wave when killed, so as long as you have the Fertiliser still alive in that lane you can get to the 3rd wave.


Yep you can, but i was really unlucky, 1st wave was in the middle, and 2nd wave too, so i couldn't get to the 3rd, maybe just once or twice.

----------


## reliasn

Some people were concerned if they should even try for the achievement considering they completed the quests in the past. Others, are worried about how to exactly know if you are in this "Endless Mode" and how to Track the "Bloom and Doom" achievement. So, I tried a couple things this night and succesfully got both achievements! This is what I did:

*To enter in Endless Mode:*
- The macro + Abandon thing that everyone is talking about

*How do you know you are in the Endless Mode:*
- If you are in the game and you don't have the quest in your quest log.
- Also, if you passed by 7 waves and more keep coming.

Now, for those who have done the quests before and just see a daily there: *YOU CAN STILL GET THIS!*

I first did with the achievement Don't Want No Zombies On My Lawn on a level 60 DK that hadn't completed the quests previously. After that, I logged on my main account and saw the quest that was being offered was the daily only. But I did the same thing and it worked perfectly! Got the Don't Want No Zombies On My Lawn on my main even though I had completed the quests previously!

*Now to track Bloom and Doom, this is what I did:*
- 8 tries in total - 7 tries I got 2 waves and in 1 try I got only 1 wave, because the ****ing Ghoul spawned in the same lane - That's 7x2 + 1 = 15 (difficult math, I know)
- All the times I used the Abandon + Accept macro thing. ALL the times I verified if I was in the Endless Mode.
- After seeing my "progress bar" grow, I would just Exit Vehicle and gg!

*Regarding Bloom and Doom waves:* (Ghoul = faster one / Zombie = slower ones)
1 - 1st wave is 3 Zombies in the same lane
2 - 2nd wave is 1 Ghoul + Zombies. Normally, the Ghoul spawns in a different lane from the 1st wave. And there's also a Zombie that spawns in the same lane as the 1st wave. So, in order to get 2 waves per attempt, just wait for the Ghoul to die for the 2nd Fertilizing thing. After it dies, your "progression bar" grows a little, indicating that you survived that wave.
3 - Finally, during the Bloom and Doom attempts, I just collected Sun Power and that's it. I didn't build anything.

Proof:

----------


## Yavanna

Post from WoWhead:



> If getting your Singing Sunflower wasn't enough from Peacebloom vs Ghouls, Tending the Garden was added back into the game from Brazie the Botanist, making Bloom and Doom and Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn now obtainable!


So it looks like it is not an exploit anymore o.O

----------


## l337pally

Curious is there any reason not to plant like pumpkin bombs to speed up waves? does that not complete a wave?

----------


## l337pally

Ok so im just about done doing Bloom Fos, but the dont want zombies Fos isnt working for me, I complete 2 waves, leave vehicle(im on the field with no quest) but when i leave vehicle after those 2 waves, my 2/15 ach tracker resets to 0/15? am i missing something

----------


## timglide

l337pally, you don't work on both achievements at the same time. get one, then restart and do the other. you actually have to succeed at the 15 waves for Don't Want No Zombies (you can use any and all available plants). the progress for Bloom and Doom shouldn't reset if you follow the instructions.

----------


## l337pally

lol thanks, I figured that was what i was doing wrong as i headed off to work.

----------


## moonk1n

Has anybody been banned or got their achievements removed because of doing this?

----------


## Bloodmoor

How to achieve "dont want no zombie on my lawn" i did flowers and crosses but how do first?

----------


## RandomNoobs

> How to achieve "dont want no zombie on my lawn" i did flowers and crosses but how do first?


the way i did it was 1 1/2 lines of flowers, followed by filling the rest with spitters, then a line of strangler vines at the 2nd to last (where the zombies come from), then just kept putting up rock nuts on the last line, when a massive wave approached i'd just drop a pumpkin bomb after most of them have spawned. worked simple enough for me. 

sorry if this sounds confusing. I should of taken a screen shot.

diagram with mspaint: http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/3...9df69e6b51.png

edit: added my pro paint skills

----------


## Sensisativa

> the way i did it was 1 1/2 lines of flowers, followed by filling the rest with spitters, then a line of strangler vines at the 2nd to last (where the zombies come from), then just kept putting up rock nuts on the last line, when a massive wave approached i'd just drop a pumpkin bomb after most of them have spawned. worked simple enough for me. 
> 
> sorry if this sounds confusing. I should of taken a screen shot.



I made mine like this:

o = sunflower
s = spitter
f = freezer
w = wall



```
oosfssw
oosfssw
oosfssw
oosfssw
oosfssw
```

I just put pumpkins down where needed and rebuild my walls, very easy.

----------


## RandomNoobs

> I made mine like this:
> 
> o = sunflower
> s = spitter
> f = freezer
> w = wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i suppose i could of swapped out the strangler vines for freeze, either way it worked for me.

----------


## Nebhir

for those who get bugged and zombies dont spawn

DONT USE PUMPKIN BOMB TO KILL FEW LAST GUYS FROM WAVE. 

After 2 days farming Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn i found out when i use pumpkin bomb on the beginning of wave zombies spawn didnt bug even once. Just took few tries to get Zombies FoS.

----------


## moonk1n

> Bloom and Doom works the same way it always has. You just aren't using alt f4 or disconnecting for it. Accept the quest, abandon it, then accept it again and abandon it at the same time until you manage to enter endless mode. Then build nothing and just wait for 1 or 2 waves to die to the lawnmowers. Then exit your vehicle and accept the quest again as you normally would. Then abandon the quest and accept it at the same time until you enter endless mode again. Wait for 1-2 waves to die to the lawnmowers. Rinse and repeat. 
> 
> You get the idea. Your progress isn't being lost from accepting and abandoning the quest so much. The wave kills you acquire from lawnmowers in endless mode are still building up overtime until you reach the full 15 waves that you need. There is just no disconnecting involved anymore or crashing the game. That's all I did anyways, had no problems with it. I'm not the best at explanations but hopefully that helps people that are having some confusion.
> 
> However, if you are trying for the other achievement: don't want no zombies, it does bug out alot at 6/7 waves. Not sure what I can offer for advice there. I know my strategy was to build nothing on the last row. It just seemed like anytime you filled up the entire board, it increased the chances that nothing new would appear. So just build nothing on the final row or the final 2 rows if you think you can handle that (difficulty level will go up). Its hard to resist building things but it may help. The downside was that I failed a few times too. Aboms got through easier.


Bloom and Doom works exactly how you said it! I'm going to rep you, but I gotta wait 24h more. Thanks a lot!

----------


## RandomNoobs

I wasn't sure of my progress (and sorry if someone already mentioned this) but copy and paste 



```
/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:5365:"..UnitGUID("player")..":0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Bloom and Doom]\124h\124r");
```

into your chat and you can display the current progress.

----------


## Sensisativa

> I wasn't sure of my progress (and sorry if someone already mentioned this) but copy and paste 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:5365:"..UnitGUID("player")..":0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Bloom and Doom]\124h\124r");
> ```
> 
> into your chat and you can display the current progress.



Yeah, it's a few pages back. it would be nice if OP updated the main post again.

----------


## dragons_nl

> Bloom and Doom works the same way it always has. You just aren't using alt f4 or disconnecting for it. Accept the quest, abandon it, then accept it again and abandon it at the same time until you manage to enter endless mode. Then build nothing and just wait for 1 or 2 waves to die to the lawnmowers. Then exit your vehicle and accept the quest again as you normally would. Then abandon the quest and accept it at the same time until you enter endless mode again. Wait for 1-2 waves to die to the lawnmowers. Rinse and repeat. 
> 
> You get the idea. Your progress isn't being lost from accepting and abandoning the quest so much. The wave kills you acquire from lawnmowers in endless mode are still building up overtime until you reach the full 15 waves that you need. There is just no disconnecting involved anymore or crashing the game. That's all I did anyways, had no problems with it. I'm not the best at explanations but hopefully that helps people that are having some confusion.
> 
> However, if you are trying for the other achievement: don't want no zombies, it does bug out alot at 6/7 waves. Not sure what I can offer for advice there. I know my strategy was to build nothing on the last row. It just seemed like anytime you filled up the entire board, it increased the chances that nothing new would appear. So just build nothing on the final row or the final 2 rows if you think you can handle that (difficulty level will go up). Its hard to resist building things but it may help. The downside was that I failed a few times too. Aboms got through easier


Was doing it with this strategy and worked like a charm

----------


## Penunce

Honestly if you want to get Dont want no zombies, just actually play the endless mode once you start it. It actually is kinda amusing

----------


## dragons_nl

> Honestly if you want to get Dont want no zombies, just actually play the endless mode once you start it. It actually is kinda amusing


I did but for Bloom and Doom its easier just todo it with that strategy

----------


## manw

For Bloom dnd Doom you need to build at least some Sunflowers, otherwise lawnmowers wouldn't pop.

----------


## Pearl461

So I should complete "Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb" and try it on "Lawn of the Dead" then?

----------


## dragons_nl

> For Bloom dnd Doom you need to build at least some Sunflowers, otherwise lawnmowers wouldn't pop.


\
You dont really have todo that at all, I didnt do so and still i managed to get the achievement




> So I should complete "Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb" and try it on "Lawn of the Dead" then?


No you dont, Just do the Cancel/Accept quest macro wait for the first wave after the first Wave Press leave vehicle and do the same thing all over again Rinse and Repeat.

----------


## razer86

I'm currently doing Bloom and Doom and noticed something odd.



```
/script DEFAULT_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:5365:"..UnitGUID("player")..":0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0\124h[Bloom and Doom]\124h\124r");
```

Doesn't show any progress, I have completed 2 of the criteria and can confirm by using the individual ones below, yet they haven't ticked off on this one.



```
/dump GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(5365, 1)
/dump GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(5365, 2)
/dump GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(5365, 3)
```

Just wondering if anyone else had noticed this and still got the ach?

Edit: I've been using this method to get endless mode everytime without issue




> Instant working Method for Endless Mode:
> 
> 1. Accep Quest : Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb
> 2. Leave Vehincle
> 3. Abandon the Quest But Let the Dialog with "Yes" and "No" open.
> 4. Talk to Brazie and Click the Following Macro 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ag8833

Just got it right now using the macro. Nice find!

----------


## cruvan2012

Anyone know if this has been fixed? 4 try's so far and zombies randomly stop spawning. Am I doing something else wrong?

----------


## razer86

I just got my "Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn" this morning using the method I quoted above. Going to Give "Boom and Doom" a go tomorrow

----------


## eastsidemalganis

Just got my Dont watn zombies after about 3 hrs of failing.
2 rows of sunflowers 
then the slowing ones
then 2 rows of the red ones
then a mix of vines and walls.
only use pumpkin bombs after the 7th wave or they will stop spawning.
i used the accept quest macro and abandoned then accepted right after i hit abandon like .2 seconds later to start endless mode
oh yea a good tip is to put walls up on teh 1st wave it seems like all 3 spawn in a line so keep blocking them as you set up your sunflowers and everything else

----------


## mirdanek84

I've just got "Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn" and I got to the "endless mode" by following *Foxy1990*'s method.

For esier orientation you can count only "massive waves" they should be 5, when 5th one spawn you should get achievement!

----------


## mirdanek84

I've just completed "Bloom And Doom" aswell. It was really simple and required 0 focus from me. Here is what I've done.

1. I got to endless mode using "foxy's instant endless mode" method:



> Instant working Method for Endless Mode:
> 
> 1. Accep Quest : Someone Setup the Pumpkin Bomb
> 2. Leave Vehincle
> 3. Abandon the Quest But Let the Dialog with "Yes" and "No" open.
> 4. Talk to Brazie and Click the Following Macro
> 
> Code:
> 
> ...


2. DO NOT BUILD ANY FLOWERS!!!

3. Pick up 5 orbs, so zombies started to spawn.

4. Just let zombies defeat/destroy/beat/eat YOU. Just be AFK until it's done :P

5. Repeat step 1-4 arround 4-5 times, might be more, basicaly keep repeating that until you get achiev  :Smile: 

GL!

----------


## Binzs

Ok.. I'm doing this by the guide and no different. I've tried DC'in & Alt F4.. Either way zombies don't start spawning at all. Tested about 10 times now. Any updates on whether others are having issues.. ? EU server

Sorted.. just seen the post above  :Smile:  Danke

----------


## Elementxo

> I've just completed "Bloom And Doom" aswell. It was really simple and required 0 focus from me. Here is what I've done.
> 
> 1. I got to endless mode using "foxy's instant endless mode" method:
> 
> 
> 2. DO NOT BUILD ANY FLOWERS!!!
> 
> 3. Pick up 5 orbs, so zombies started to spawn.
> 
> ...


^ Worked, thanks.

----------


## Scr4t

was this what the hot fix fixed ? i get endless mode every time following mirdanek's guide, but its not giving me the achivement. ill keep trying for now.


wow never mind, it works i just never got the toast pop up for it. damn i have been doing this for way longer than necessary.

----------


## frallan123

Ive completed the quest long time ago and I get the quest Tending the Garden. I guess it works the same but when I first take the quest and abondon the vehicle and I press the macro and talk to him I still get the quest when in the vehicle. I managed few times to not get the quest but now I cant get it to work anymore. Any idea?

----------


## mirdanek84

Im glad it works for you guys, *frallan123* I suggest you try from another char an alt perhaps  :Smile:

----------


## frallan123

> Im glad it works for you guys, *frallan123* I suggest you try from another char an alt perhaps


Getting the same thing on alt, when I click on him I instantly get into the vehicle so what order should I press?

----------


## Nekra

You can simply leave your vehicle after the 2 waves for bloom and doom , so you don't have to wait that long

----------


## Fetterlein1990

As of Patch 5.0.5 + the Ninja Patch these achievements are still obtainable.

----------


## Makelarhs

i cant make it have endless waves! :S
LF someone to help me in EU!
pls PM here! 
ty


how you abandon the quest and leave the dialog open?!!??! :S

----------


## Znuff

Is anyone else getting stuck after Wave9, right after the big boss?

[22:48:20] "Waves Survived", 28, false, 9, 15, "CharName", 1, 93701, "9 / 15", 15942, true

And they stop spawning...

----------


## Elementxo

> i cant make it have endless waves! :S
> LF someone to help me in EU!
> pls PM here! 
> ty
> Just click Abandon, do not click yes/no. leave the Yes/no dialog
> 
> how you abandon the quest and leave the dialog open?!!??! :S


Just click Abandon, do not click yes/no. leave the Yes/no dialog

----------


## Elementxo

> Is anyone else getting stuck after Wave9, right after the big boss?
> 
> [22:48:20] "Waves Survived", 28, false, 9, 15, "CharName", 1, 93701, "9 / 15", 15942, true
> 
> And they stop spawning...


I had that, tried again. worked.

----------


## putenschnitzel

Nice thank you

----------


## Makelarhs

> Just click Abandon, do not click yes/no. leave the Yes/no dialog


i didnt realize that when i have the "Yes or No" window i had to speak with the NPC and then press the macro!
doing the Bloom and Doom! so far all good!  :Smile: 
ty for this! + rep to some ppl for usefull infos!  :Smile:

----------


## Fetterlein1990

> As of Patch 5.0.5 + the Ninja Patch these achievements are still obtainable.


*Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn*
1. Accept Quest
2. Leave Vehicle
3. Open Quest log and press abandon failed quest (DO NOT press yes or no)
4. Talk to quest giver
5. Use this macro, while having both quest giver + the yes or no option on abondon quest open
5a.



> /click QuestFrameAcceptButton
> /click StaticPopup1Button1


5b. DON'T BUILD ANYTHING until you reached 30 sunpower, and the adds starts spawning
6. Use this setup



> sunflower, sunflower, freezer, Spitter, Spitter, Tentacle, Stone/Tentacle
> sunflower, sunflower, freezer, Spitter, Spitter, Tentacle, Stone/Tentacle
> sunflower, sunflower, freezer, Spitter, Spitter, Tentacle, Stone/Tentacle
> sunflower, sunflower, freezer, Spitter, Spitter, Tentacle, Stone/Tentacle
> sunflower, sunflower, freezer, Spitter, Spitter, Tentacle, Stone/Tentacle


DO NOT USE BOMBS!! AT ANY TIME!!
8. Congrats on your achievement.

*Bloom and Doom*
1. Accept quest
2. Leave vehicle
3. Abandom the quest without pressing yes or no (leave the option window open)
4. talk to quest giver
5. press macro
5a.



> /click QuestFrameAcceptButton
> /click StaticPopup1Button1


5b. DON'T BUILD ANYTHING, but click orbs till you have 30 sunpower
6. Get the 2 first waves,
7. Leave vehicle, rinse repeat
8. accept quest again
9. leave vehicle
10. back to start, until you have 15 lanes
DO NOT BUILD ANYTHING IN THIS ACHIEVEMENT! NOTHING
11. Congrats on your achievement.

----------


## johnn11

the quest giver isnt there for me anymore.. hotfxed?

----------


## Mothamoz

Does this still work?

----------


## Cetraben

Just a tip for people who are getting annoyed with the quest not working, i found that if you accept the new quest and then directly after abandon your current quest it will bring you into endless mode as you are technically not on a quest. This helped me a great deal when doing the Bloom and Doom portion of these two FoS.

----------


## Siler

just completed, still working..

takes some time though alot of bugged attempts,

----------


## Mothamoz

By the way, how long should I expect to be killing them zombies before getting the achievement? Since you I can't track what wave I'm on.

----------


## bybel

i just tryed this and after 3-4 waves i got wave 64 with massive amount of ghouls or big mobs and they just run throu my plants ;x

----------


## Mothamoz

Attachment 10275
Got it! Thanks for this!

EDIT: Proof somehow shows up really small, click on it (duh, just sayin') to fully view it's glory!

----------


## razer86

> i just tryed this and after 3-4 waves i got wave 64 with massive amount of ghouls or big mobs and they just run throu my plants ;x


If your just planting Sunflowers and Strangler Vines, this is normal, well it happened to me everytime I was doing that section of the ach.

Just to the 2 waves, then restart. Keep going until you get the Bloom and Doom. If your doing Don't Want No Zombies, use any of the layouts previously mentioned. Just remember to not build in the first row (where they spawn) and you can't do both achs at the same time.

----------


## Znuff

Finally done it.

The trick is really not to use any damn bombs. If you use a bomb, it will just randomly stop spawning mobs at wave 9.

----------


## Decaed

Has this been hotfixed? I have tried 10+ times and the first wave never spawns after disconnecting.

----------


## eldavo1

Use the macro posted a page back. Just got Bloom and Doom and Don't want Zombies on my Lawn. So hard to not use a bomb
To track Don't want no Zombies on my lawn use



> /dump GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(5364, 1)

----------


## woenvlgo

It is working on EU just did it can post screenshot if u like to.

----------


## East0n

> *Bloom and Doom*
> 1. Accept quest
> 2. Leave vehicle
> 3. Abandom the quest without pressing yes or no (leave the option window open)
> 4. talk to quest giver
> 5. press macro
> 5a.
> 
> 5b. DON'T BUILD ANYTHING, but click orbs till you have 30 sunpower
> ...


Nvm this post

----------


## bybel

got first achie with zombies, now bloom and doom ;]

----------


## Filmfilm

Still worked. +4 rep to you sir.

Completed both today!

----------


## Shaddar

> *Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn*
> 1. Accept Quest
> 2. Leave Vehicle
> 3. Open Quest log and press abandon failed quest (DO NOT press yes or no)
> 4. Talk to quest giver
> 5. Use this macro, while having both quest giver + the yes or no option on abondon quest open
> 5a.
> 
> 5b. DON'T BUILD ANYTHING until you reached 30 sunpower, and the adds starts spawning
> ...


This works. Thx!

----------


## axebear56

Awesome find guys. I was able to get both earlier today utilizing the methods detailed in this thread.  :Smile:

----------


## Blizzhaxer

still works too bad its hard as hell to do seeing how later all it just over runs no clue how you get this when them big guys just keep spawning.


And doom sure takes forever when they spawn in the same lane over and over.

----------


## tzeeth

OMG! It works, thanks. BTW the best macro for not needing of clicking macro and yes is:

/script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
/script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)
/script CompleteQuest()
/script SelectGossipOption(1)
/script AcceptQuest()
/click StaticPopup1Button1

----------


## Blizzhaxer

Seems to just stop at wave 12 wont spawn any more for me no matter how many times i do it.

----------


## reeto

Doesn't seem to work for me tried pulling my internet cable till I DC then I relog and it stops waves from spawning instantly. Tried exiting the game fully and reopening it comes up with being failed but then mobs stop spawning. Am I doing something wrong or would it seem this has been hot fixed?

I do it as soon as starting the quest also I waited for like 2 zombies to spawn then did it on other attempts
done it over 5 times now doesn't change

also is the aim to get the achievement to say failed? cause i unplugged my cable for abit on my 1st few attempts and plugged it back in and it reconnected me without having to dc fully

----------


## Blizzhaxer

Yep going to say it no longer works i get nothing but wave 12 over and over and over tried diffrent alts all of witch have or have not done the quest's they all just stop at 12 so least you can get bloom and doom but GL on getting the other one now.

----------


## badpope

I did this about 2 weeks ago so cannot say if its been hotfixed, HOWEVER, if it hasn't then you can use the bombs at the start of a massive run, just not near the end where it stops the runs from spawning. I hope this helps.

----------


## gmart

both still work. "Don't want no Zombies on My Lawn" bugged a few times you just have to be persistent.

----------


## PetjePuck

still works on EU i just tested it thx alot!

----------


## DemiZeModz

When you get it working, is the quest on the objective supposed to show as "Failed"? I did this around 20 times and all I got was either the quest showing as "Failed" and no zombies would spawn or it wouldn't fail and zombies would spawn....

----------


## decker

I'm stuck with wave 12 too. Think however that Failed is supose to be there

----------


## mirdanek84

For all you guys, which claims that this doesn't work, please follow my steps as desribed here few pages ago:
- http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2495704 ([Exploit] Hidden Achievement/FoS "Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn")

----------


## decker

Im not claiming that it doens't work. Just saying that I have tried like 20-30 times and I get stuck at no waves after wave 12 (two times at wave 6). Im gonna keep trying, but its really uncool that it stops at wave 12  :Wink:

----------


## decker

There we go used this one:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2499876 ([Exploit] Hidden Achievement/FoS "Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn")

And it worked. BTW if you like me get a LOT of stucks at 6, 7 or 12 just keep trying. I logged of for a bit and first time today it worked

----------


## DiFusioN

I was just able to complete Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn, the key is to be playing the game WITHOUT having the quest. Dind't use any bombs but still dindt get the other achiev though.

----------


## decker

Use his guide you cant use anything at all to get the other one  :Smile:

----------


## toony45

What's Blizzard's stance on this. Just did them both and was wondering if they will remove the achievements or start with bans? Have they done something like that in the past?

----------


## Technoviking1

Still obtainable, I just got both. Don't Want No Zombies took a few attempts since it kept bugging out but you'll get it eventually!

----------


## rhexis

> *Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn*
> 1. Accept Quest
> 2. Leave Vehicle
> 3. Open Quest log and press abandon failed quest (DO NOT press yes or no)
> 4. Talk to quest giver
> 5. Use this macro, while having both quest giver + the yes or no option on abondon quest open
> 5a.
> 
> 5b. DON'T BUILD ANYTHING until you reached 30 sunpower, and the adds starts spawning
> ...


Completed following the above with no problems, other then it just taking forever.

The setup I used and found super easy was:
Sunflower, Sunflower, Freezer, Spitter, Spitter, Spitter, Tentacle, Stone

----------


## ha1yguadal

I've searched for this but have not found

----------


## badpope

I dont think you will ever have these achieves taken away from you by blizzard or even a ban, no doubt they will fix it so they are unobtainable one day however. They are 'fun achievement' feats of strength that were live in beta. We all know that it is cheaper for blizz to hide data than take it out.

----------


## fonsunnm

Oh yeah just realised you can get all 3 from just doing the leave vehicle method.

----------


## Waffel

Has anyone checked whether it has been fixed or it's still working??

----------


## Fragbot

> Has anyone checked whether it has been fixed or it's still working??


you can still get Bloom and Doom FoS, but not the zombie one

----------


## Thien

> you can still get Bloom and Doom FoS, but not the zombie one


Wait a sec, I can get zombie FoS (legit / exploit macro method), but not Bloom and Doom ( exploit method ). Are you sure bloom and doom is still obtainable ?

----------


## Zazs

Bugs out at the 12th wave for me after multiple runs. Is it random to get past that pont?

----------


## Fragbot

> Wait a sec, I can get zombie FoS (legit / exploit macro method), but not Bloom and Doom ( exploit method ). Are you sure bloom and doom is still obtainable ?


Yeah I got it today US realms, how did you get "Don't Want No Zombies On My Lawn" FoS, please share what method did you use, I used the method where you let zombies eat your brains out :P



```
[IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/1py04w.jpg[/IMG]
```

----------


## Genetyk

It's OKAY !

Macro for unlimited mod:




> /script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
> /script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)
> /script CompleteQuest()
> /script SelectGossipOption(1)
> /script AcceptQuest()
> /click StaticPopup1Button1

----------


## Thien

> Yeah I got it today US realms, how did you get "Don't Want No Zombies On My Lawn" FoS, please share what method did you use, I used the method where you let zombies eat your brains out :P
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/1py04w.jpg[/IMG]
> ```


I follow wowhead comment using the macro for infinite waves. You pick up quest, leave vehicle, open the quest in quest log, not press abandon yet. 
Put the macro on action bar, talk to NPC (interact and do nothing else) then press abandon quest (yes option) and press macro at the same time.

About your method eat the brains, i abandon vehicle and re try like ... 20 times, no FoS. So i give up.

----------


## Fragbot

I get Unlimited Mode, but it stops after 12 waves, is not working, i did wowhead's one and some other in here, only got Bloom and Doom FoS

----------


## Thien

Leave 1 column open for zombies to spawn, I believe that if you fill every square, it bug out.
Tell me how to get Bloom and Doom?

----------


## T10H

Just got it.

FoS "Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn"

I used this macro
/script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
/script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)
/script CompleteQuest()
/script SelectGossipOption(1)
/script AcceptQuest()
/click StaticPopup1Button1

on the pumpkin bomb quest

and left the column right near where the zombies spawn empty. This stopped it from getting stuck.

----------


## aschiutza17

same here  :Frown:  after 12 waves no more spam

----------


## aschiutza17

can you post a screen shot or something----?



> Just got it.
> 
> FoS "Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn"
> 
> I used this macro
> /script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
> /script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)
> /script CompleteQuest()
> /script SelectGossipOption(1)
> ...

----------


## T10H

How to : Don&#39;t Want No Zombies on My Lawn - YouTube

This video is a guide for it look at the one column he doesnt fill on the far right, I didnt fill that either and it never got stuck. I never build anything in there.

----------


## Thien

drop a bomb on occasion at last column is fine for me. Make it easy.

----------


## T10H

I also didnt use pumpkin bombs at all.

----------


## Fragbot

> Leave 1 column open for zombies to spawn, I believe that if you fill every square, it bug out.
> Tell me how to get Bloom and Doom?


Go back to page 25 in this thread, there are some nice guidelines, i used them and i got Bloom and Doom

----------


## Zazs

> Go back to page 25 in this thread


This thread only has 22 pages  :Cool:

----------


## Thien

This is page 29, thanks for the tip to get Bloom and Doom
btw macro to track progress for this is:

/run local a=5365 print(format("\124cffFFFF00TODO for %s\124r",GetAchievementLink(a)))for i=1,GetAchievementNumCriteria(a)do local d,_,c,x,y=GetAchievementCriteriaInfo(a,i)if not c then print(format("%s %d/%d",d,x,y))end end

----------


## Zazs

> This is page 29


Maybe you can tell me why I cant see the other 7 pages that you can see: http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/4356/threadw.jpg

----------


## Winsane

> Maybe you can tell me why I cant see the other 7 pages that you can see: http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/4356/threadw.jpg


You're doing something wrong, this thread has 29 pages.

----------


## Zazs

Very strange. I´m using firefox and only see 22 pages. Just tested with IE and there are 29 pages. Dafuq?!

----------


## pmb116

The amount of replies per page are different. Derp

----------


## Zazs

Anyway, makro worked as it should and I got the achievement. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Kenneth

what level can you do this minimum?

----------


## adamosmm12

cool just done  :Smile:  works like a charm thank you

----------


## sponzo

Guys is this still work?

----------


## Luxywinz

as off today, 26/12/12 this still works




> *Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn*
> 1. Accept Quest
> 2. Leave Vehicle
> 3. Open Quest log and press abandon failed quest (DO NOT press yes or no)
> 4. Talk to quest giver
> 5. Use this macro, while having both quest giver + the yes or no option on abondon quest open
> 5a.
> 
> 5b. DON'T BUILD ANYTHING until you reached 30 sunpower, and the adds starts spawning
> ...

----------


## sponzo

Today done it after 1h i get banned and lost fos dont try it more.

----------


## SKODGEDEN

Would someone maybe be interested in doing this for me?
Willing to donate some gold, or maybe 5$ @ paypal?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 747

Thanks Alot works perfectly  :Smile:  +REP

----------


## Hallucin

Hotfixed I think... I disconnect, and reconnect, zombies never spawn.?


EDIT:
Found this comment on wowhead that works for me, Credit to Bloodrouge

Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn
1. Accept Quest
2. Leave Vehicle
3. Open Quest log and press abandon failed quest (DO NOT press yes or no)
4. Talk to quest giver
5. Use this macro, while having both quest giver + the yes or no option on abondon quest open
5a.
/click QuestFrameAcceptButton
/click StaticPopup1Button1
5b. DON'T BUILD ANYTHING until you reached 30 sunpower, and the adds starts spawning

----------


## aschiutza17

so after many try and read the forum here is the result:

Dont use any stuff on LAST line...NOTHING!!!!!!
You can use Bombs but only on start from waves,big waves,use 1 bomb.NOT ON LAST LINE.this need to be free all fight

i tryed all combination and tis is the only wich worked.

i got both achievements today.

Sry for my english  :Smile:

----------


## Fragbot

> so after many try and read the forum here is the result:
> 
> Dont use any stuff on LAST line...NOTHING!!!!!!
> You can use Bombs but only on start from waves,big waves,use 1 bomb.NOT ON LAST LINE.this need to be free all fight
> 
> i tryed all combination and tis is the only wich worked.
> 
> i got both achievements today.
> 
> Sry for my english


Did Bloom and Gloom achieve, but I tried endless times and I can't get it to work for me, Don't Want Zombies is not working for me,

Should I try on a Different Character?

EDIT:

Quest: Someone set bomb thing, after 6th wave, zombies stopped spawning

----------


## Fragbot

As 12/30/2012 11:28pm US Central Time,

Don't Want No Zombies On My Lawn, doable

follow this quick guideline




> It is still obtainable in 5.1.0
> 
> 1. First create a macro
> 
> /script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
> /script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)
> /script CompleteQuest()
> /script SelectGossipOption(1)
> /script AcceptQuest()
> ...


per wowhead highest rated comment, just gonna add a quick advise,

in the line next to your action bar (blizzard UI) plant 2 sunflowers, 2 splitters 1 freeze and 1 table and MAKE SURE you leave 3 blank spots for zombies to spawn (remember line next to your action bar from center to bottom that line, in the above 4 lines, planta whatever you want just MAKE SURE you leave the last column blank for zombies to enter the playground.

is achieveable

ENJOY!

----------


## Wirb

If anyone need help on this add me on Skype: Wirbie

I can do it for gold on my Darkspear character (5K gold)
or any sort of code 
1 month code for WoW (running out)
microsoft points
itunes card

----------


## rdruid69

Just get it with the macro. 20 minutes and FoS.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Starkey2009

Also did it with macro took a few goes but got it in the end.

----------


## alexx

zombies spawns but doesn't move on 12th wave I think, any solution? Would be great  :Smile: 

I'm already leaving the last last free for the zombies. Would love some help

----------


## x4kep

It bugs sometimes, just keep on doing it and make sure you are doing everything good
Once you will get lucky and get past the 12th wave, in my case it was the 4th time

----------


## alexx

> It bugs sometimes, just keep on doing it and make sure you are doing everything good
> Once you will get lucky and get past the 12th wave, in my case it was the 4th time


Been trying for around 5-6 hours total, maybe im just unlucky. Does it have to be 15 massive waves?

----------


## x4kep

Are you 100% sure you are doing everything ok?
I can't remember how much time I spent on that achie, but I think it was 3 hours or something
(Was a total noob at PvZ  :Big Grin: )

----------


## alexx

> Are you 100% sure you are doing everything ok?
> I can't remember how much time I spent on that achie, but I think it was 3 hours or something
> (Was a total noob at PvZ )


I'm probably just unlucky, think I got stuckon 14th wave before, ohwell will try more tomorrow

----------


## alexx

Can anyone confirm if this needs to be done when doing the daily now? I've been doing it on the normal quest and switched to the daily earlier and got stuck 7/7 two times. Will try even more tomorrow.

----------


## alexx

Has anyone gotten this after 5.2? Would be nice to know, because i've been killing zombies for about 40min 3-4 times but no achiv

----------


## Nytr0g3n

Does this still work?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Does this still work?


Don't Necroing please.

----------


## nebmyers

> Don't Necroing please.


That makes no sense and it was a perfectly valid question.

----------


## TommyT

> That makes no sense and it was a perfectly valid question.


He still bumped a 2 month old topic

----------


## qwer987

And? What's wrong with this? I can bet alot of ppl maybe interested in this achiv.

----------


## Owneth

Just because a topic is old doesn't mean it doesn't work still and people MIGHT have an interest in it. I don't think he's wrong for asking a question on a older topic that's already been covered, and a valid question at that. No one really searches 10 pages back to see if something was still working or not... Ain't nobody got time for that!

----------


## gippy

Cant seem to get into endless mode anymore, it teleports you to a graveyard on log in

Also when you fly back, solar power is falling from the sky as if the game is playing itself but you're not inside. Its clickable but you recieve nothing.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Cant seem to get into endless mode anymore, it teleports you to a graveyard on log in
> 
> Also when you fly back, solar power is falling from the sky as if the game is playing itself but you're not inside. Its clickable but you recieve nothing.


Try this method:

----------


## gippy

+5 kaiz, that method still works

----------


## Rewards

With Liverealms gippy?

----------


## gippy

Yeah, i just did bloom and doom with it

https://i.imgur.com/GuFoGZH.png

----------


## Quiquefeliz

Macro isnt working for me

----------


## Quiquefeliz

Working now, but when i reach 6th wave the zombies just stop spawning :\

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

Doesn't work in 5.2 it was patched. Zombies stop spawning after a while before you can get the achievement.

----------


## Neyia

> Working now, but when i reach 6th wave the zombies just stop spawning :\


If no spawning > retry !

I have this two FoS (december), the zombie stop spawning too, but retry and good !

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

> If no spawning > retry !
> 
> I have this two FoS (december), the zombie stop spawning too, but retry and good !


Tried it about four times. I'm quite sure it's fixed.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Tried it about four times. I'm quite sure it's fixed.


You can only done Bloom and Doom the other one is fixed  :Wink:

----------


## Swoots

I just finished doing Bloom and Doom, so I can confirm that it is working as of 5.3.
The other one, however, I'm not sure about.

----------


## Planetdune

> I just finished doing Bloom and Doom, so I can confirm that it is working as of 5.3.
> The other one, however, I'm not sure about.


Can you tell me the exact steps you do ? I used the tactic described on page 25 but the counter (checking with macro) never goes beyond 1/15...

----------


## JayPwns

Mine bugged out at 6/7 like everybody else claims

----------


## Focusx

Mine didn't bug out, though, I cant make it to more than 11

----------


## kidpeco

Bloom and Doom - Achievement - World of Warcraft

Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn - Achievement - World of Warcraft


Are these Achievements still doable?

----------


## JayPwns

> Bloom and Doom - Achievement - World of Warcraft
> 
> Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn - Achievement - World of Warcraft
> 
> 
> Are these Achievements still doable?


Bloom and doom is, the dont want no zombies isn't, or didn't for me.

They got past 7/7 but they they just stopped coming for the plants and faced the other way

----------


## Baalrogg

Confirmed that Bloom and Doom still works as of 6/6/14, patch 5.4.8. Did not try Don't Want No Zombies On My Lawn, but judging by the above comments it's currently unobtainable. I'll give it a shot tomorrow just for fun to see if something can be figured out.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Confirmed that Bloom and Doom still works as of 6/6/14, patch 5.4.8. Did not try Don't Want No Zombies On My Lawn, but judging by the above comments it's currently unobtainable. I'll give it a shot tomorrow just for fun to see if something can be figured out.


Necromancer.

----------


## Baalrogg

> Necromancer.


Sorry if that counts as a necro. I actively searched the forums for a thread on this, and noticed it hadn't been confirmed as working since 5.3. Thought tossing in a confirmation for this patch would be helpful!

----------


## King Protos

oh hey, I remember this thread from aaaaages ago. I never did get around to doing it, looks like I lost my chance to get one of them. Oh well, mine as well grab what I can now.

----------


## rdruid69

Holy necro Batman

----------


## Zombiez

if King Protos was a dk this def was a raise dead

----------


## Xrakra

still working?

----------


## Ninjaderp

You go ahead and try it and let us know  :Smile:

----------


## Kaizuken

> You go ahead and try it and let us know


Patch 5.4.8

Bloom and Doom - Achievement
Still works.

Don't Want No Zombies on My Lawn - Achievement

Fixed.

----------


## mortelus

thanks dude !

----------


## King Protos

> if King Protos was a dk this def was a raise dead


I don't think you know how to see post dates. Check the ones above mine?

----------


## lilsniff

Tried out Bloom and Doom now, and I just got ported to nearest graveyard when I logged back on. 
Can anyone else confirm if this is fixed?
(5.4.8 )

edit: 
Found a different way of getting into endless mode, since the way OP posted only seems to send you to the nearest graveyard (unconfirmed).
Following nicksereb's guide on wowhead (http://wowhead.com/achievement=5365#comments:id=1868399), I was able to get Bloom and Doom today!

SS:

In endless mode. Note that the quest I'm "currently doing" is still waiting to be picked up by the quest giver (you can talk to him while doing the game)
http://imgur.com/iOEtdKW

Getting the achievement
http://imgur.com/gp083Jd
http://imgur.com/1Oe6a9z

----------


## Actaeon

C'mon... It's not like anything would have changed in a few hours when it's been working for years now. Go test it for yourself.

----------


## lilsniff

> is it still working?


If you read the post right above you or 4 spaces up, you'll have your answer.

----------


## JhonnyQ

what the method for Bloom and Doom?

on which page is the method explained?

----------


## BHV

> Confirmed that Bloom and Doom still works as of 6/6/14, patch 5.4.8. Did not try Don't Want No Zombies On My Lawn, but judging by the above comments it's currently unobtainable. I'll give it a shot tomorrow just for fun to see if something can be figured out.


What method did you use to get Bloom and Doom? 

When I log back it it is spawning me at the graveyard nearby.

----------


## x4kep

> Tried out Bloom and Doom now, and I just got ported to nearest graveyard when I logged back on. 
> Can anyone else confirm if this is fixed?
> (5.4.8 )
> 
> edit: 
> Found a different way of getting into endless mode, since the way OP posted only seems to send you to the nearest graveyard (unconfirmed).
> Following nicksereb's guide on wowhead (Bloom and Doom - Achievement - World of Warcraft), I was able to get Bloom and Doom today!
> 
> SS:
> ...



You might want to edit the first photo cause you can clearly see your name in the chat getting the achievement.

----------


## Kaizuken

> You might want to edit the first photo cause you can clearly see your name in the chat getting the achievement.


Someone can close this Thread ?

----------


## Pandaslol

> Someone can close this Thread ?


why do you even use the forums lol

----------


## dotcha

So it appears both FoS "don't want no zombies on my lawn" and "doom and bloom" have been removed entirely. They no longer show up on my armory and the wowhead links are dead  :Frown:

----------


## pac7

Imo lock/close this thread, FoSes are removed

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Imo lock/close this thread, FoSes are removed


Sadly they have seemingly been removed this week :<

----------

